# Single girls having/considering IVF part 5



## aweeze

New home for you


----------



## muddypaws

Me first then!

Getting impatient for my FET and made the usual mistake of looking for some info and found some that said that blastocysts may not do so well during freezing....too late now I guess!

Had an upsetting visit to clinic last week for my baseline scan. Asked a few questions about blood tests and age factors then seemed to get a bit of a defensive response along the lines of " we make these lifestyle choices and then have manage them later on"....what? I didn't make a lifestyle choice about ttc this late on, I didn't have a choice! It really upset me....I sometimes worry that maybe people are being polite etc by not expressing a view but can't help but let that view filter through in some indirect way. Maybe I'm paranoid .... sure these drugs completely alter your normal state of mind!  

Muddylane


----------



## lulumead

grrrr.... to that insensitive comment.  

xxx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
Thanks for supportive comments. It's such a weird process because I'm usually pretty assertive about things but sometimes it takes a while to process what somebody is saying and it took me a few minutes to work out what the inference was and by that point we were on to talking about something else. May need to mention it next time I go instead....

Rose, so sorry about your bfn and then horrid AF. I would say that all three times for me I have had lots of clots and my AF has been worse than normal. Think it's all the hormones that do it. Makes it feel even worse cos then you start to think that..."is this clot my baby?" So do look after yourself  . Sounds like some people are being supportive - hope the ex bf sorts himself out but it does sound a bit one way. Just look after yourself by making sure that those around you look after you too. Sometimes is just a numbers game...our numbers will come up eventually in some form or other.

Muddylane x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose So sorry you were feeling low. I never had any heavy AF's after my failed cycles or m/c, procedures etc, but I am lucky if I get one to last more than 24 hours!  The clots aren't your baby either.

You seem close to you ex- is there any potential of getting back together?

L x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Rose

Hope today has been a bit better.  Big  .

Lxx


----------



## Felix42

Muddy, so sorry to hear you've had to deal with insensitive comments  That is too bad. As the others say, we'd have all loved to have done things differently and its generally hoping & optimism that's got us here rather than 'lifestyle choices'!!! You must have been really upset when it dawned on you what was meant. Afterall we expect those dealing with fertility issues to be a bit more sensitive. 

Rose, so sorry to hear you are feeling low & your AF has been a nightmare. It is a form of grieving afterall, so do be kind on yourself. You're not superhuman remember. How did the consult go? I hope you found it useful. 

Its now just 6 weeks til Brno for me & I'm starting to get a bit excited. Just as well really as I ended up having a rough 2nd half of the weekend, with 2 (!!) migraines - one Sat eve to Sun early am, then another Sun eve to Mon early morning. I was throughly exhausted by the time Monday came & this is after two weeks taking a different type of migraine preventing tablets. I hope they kick in soon, as I'll need to stop taking them anyway soon before the IVF!

Oh well, another early night tonight I think. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## muddypaws

Felix,
You poor thing! That sounds awful. Hope you are planning to take a decent amount of time off when going to Brno to make sure that you are rested and well. It is exciting though! Is this for the EC or a consult first? 

Muddy


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Muddy. That's a good idea to take some time off before Brno too. I'll try to factor that in! 

The trip will be for the EC/ET themselves(fingers decidedly crossed after last time!).  Can't wait! I'm fed up with all the false starts but that's the way this journey can be I guess, so I'll not get too frustrated. I fly out on 29th Sept all being well and then back on the 7th October. Even if I don't get a good response (like last time) I'm determined to go for a bit, to at least have a break & maybe get aclimatised for when I can finally go. PMA!  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Muddy, sorry to read that you have had to deal with insensitive comments  

Rose, sorry that your having such an awful time re:AF  

Felix, sorry to read you've had 2 migraines in such a short time   I'm sure the 6 wks til Brno will fly by 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies....

Rose ....that sounds like a very positive and informative consultation you had ....was it Dr Venkat?  It must uplift you a bit to know you have a plan to move forward on. I really hope it works next time xx

Felix....heck what an awful time you're having with the migraines....did you have to stay off work on monday to recover? 

Muddy....sorry you got the insensitive comments....I am not sure how I would have dealt with that.....considering I was getting angry at the Puregon box and its stereotypical image of man, woman and baby......and cursing at Zita West's book talking about getting your partner to pamper you during 2WW....I am not sure what would happen if I had a real live person rather than an inanimate object ******* me off!! 

Reading some of the comments about heavy AFs I have decided I simply have to be pregnant in order to avoid that never mind that fact that I want a baby!!!  My periods are bad enough in their normal status and despite have a large fibroid removed it was only the cramps that reduced...not the volume.  Super plus extra tampons and a large pad and half hour visits to the loo are the norm for at least 24 hours of it and I've been fighting anaemia for the last 10years.  God knows what it would be like with all this additional progesterone and a lining that was already at 15mm 4 days before EC.  So....I just have to PAPD....pregnant and proved definate!!!!    

           
..Dinky xxxx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Rose,
I don't know much about vitamins to be honest except that your body will just pee out anything that isn't needed...so there's a maximum that it will absorb and too much of certain vits isn' that good for you. I'm sure that the fertility vits help in some way but only if you are deficient in any. I don't know whether people get diagnosed by Zita West in terms of what they are deficient in but if not, I would worry that I would just be peeing lots of money down the loo!!!! What did the nutritionist suggest you take? Perhaps that would be the best guide. I do worry that although people like ZW mean well and have lots of knowledge, they are still making alot of money out of this. I bet the same vits are available in Boots in some form it's just that you need to know what to take. 

Having said that, I'm a cynic too and don't even believe in acupuncture so maybe somebody with more experience would give better advice!! I'm interested that your clinic have suggested taking the aspirin without doing the blood tests. Mine weren't even that keen for me to have the blood tests and don't seem that interested in the results. Why are they all so different and how are we supposed to know who's got it right!? What a minefield!

Hope you are feeling better and glad you felt more positive after your consultation. Lots of good wishes and  

Muddylane


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, i'm glad that your consultation went well  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

wow that vitamin stuff is a minefield...

Hope you are all bearing up waiting for the next stages to happen.
xx


----------



## Felix42

Rose, good to hear that the consult went well.  Keeping everything crossed for your lucky 2nd go!    

Hope everyone else is ok as well?  I'm having a day off today to compensate for my rotten sick weekend last weekend and also to wait in for my new tv! 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

re vitamins

I used to take santagon pronatal then I had an appt with Zita's nutritionist & she said Zita's vitafem & DHA caps & extra coQ10 & an antioxidant you don't have bloods done. I have sort of stuck with them but if I am going away or don't want to swallow all the tablets-I take them all in one go at night not thru the day- 1 take a pronatal. I also have my donor on the Zita vitaman & DHA caps- he said they constipate him but he still takes them. 

I have been back to the nutritionist 2 more and bought bags of other stuff at hundreds of £'s that I never could swallow like progreens powder! Just like spoons of grass!!

I think you can easily make your own 'reciepe' up from holland and Barrett etc.just no vitamin A, as people can overdose on vitamins they are not all harmless.

Barcelona also put me on high does vitamin E caps, some of the immune girls have high dose fish oils and others with specific issues have mega doses of folic acid prescribed.

It is a minefield!

As for aspirin there are diffrent schools of thought I wouldn't take it unless the ivf DES advises with or without tests, as at St Marys miscarriage clinic have also said it may contribute to miscarriages unless diagnosed with a blood/clotting issue, but then immune /vf clinics use it and heparin for their treatments .

Good luck!
L x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Felix, hope TV arrived safe and sound. 

I haven't started to take any vitamins yet, I think its because as soon as I do that I'm no longer just thinking about this, I will be actually doing it which is exciting and terrifying all at once.  I have got my folic acid sitting ready which I think I will start taking this week as if all works out with the known donor, i think I might start at the end of september.  Can't believe I've just written that down, but going round in my head and I've been feeling overwhelmed by it all, especially whether or not I can deal with the donor having some contact, and the fact that if I have a baby I will probably be forced to give up on my adoption from China. Also still finding it hard to get my head around the fact that its not going to be a baby with my ex.  But I was planning to do the adoption on my own so really I just need to switch myself back to thinking how I did before.  I know that one or more of you will know exactly how I feel so its nice to be able to voice what's just been whirring around...especially the feelings of being overwhelmed which I think are more what everyone feels when they decide to become a parent!  Its a big responsibility!

Anyway, hope you are all doing ok...sorry haven't quite got my head around what all the stages of IVF are!  Just sounds pretty intense and you are all amazingly strong for just getting on with it.
Think you must be next Muddylane!

Lxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls
I am so relieved to be posting from my new red laptop that John Lewis finally delivered after a week of hiccups on their part!!  Reading and posting from a phone is hard!!

Lulu if you and your known donor are thinking of stariung TTC next month i would start vits and folic acid now as I was told to spend 3 months taking them and preparing them. Also I don't know what vits, or if you are going to put your donor on any supplements and implement lifestyle changes (cutting down or banning him drinking alcohol, drugs, smoking -the last 2 weren't an issue for us, abstinence from sex, acupuncure etc) but the lifecycle of the sperm is about 3 months so what he does 3 months before effects the sperm on the big day.

Good luck
L x

PS Lou- I love the new big boy cutie photo, he is so photogenic    - not long till his birthday now.


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all chilling out over the weekend.  I was just reading re vitamins etc.  My clinic haven't adivsed me to take anything vitamin wise, however, I was taking Royal Jelly as this is supposed to be good for women trying to conceive.  Once I started IVF though I was too scared to take it and just wanted to cut anything out that I didnt HAVE to take.  I have taken follic acid for months now, just started asprin again as I started my 3rd cycle of IVF yesterday.  I do agree it is a mindfield.

I was told a while ago by my GP the last time I was aneamic, that I needed prescribed iron tablets, as the ones over the counter at say Holland and Baratts are not a high enough dose if you have a deficiency, but ok once your levels are fine to keep you from being deficient.  I wonder if this is so with all over the counter vitamins etc!

     to you all

Chowy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Back from my week's holiday and definitely suffering post holiday blues. Had such a lovely week with old uni friends in France - 15 adults and 7 children in a villa near Bordeaux. Brilliant! Feels very quiet here at home now after all the activity of the week.....

Have rather lost track of you all - I was reading whilst away but couldn't post as too tricky from phone and reception was a bit patchy. 

Rose - glad the follow up consult went well...I was told the same - just bad luck it hasn't worked, keep at it and it will....hope that's true for us both very soon

Chowy - great that you've started again, hope this is the cycle for you and that things all go a bit more smoothly this time

Everyone else - will catch up properly this week but hope you are all well and that things are going smoothly wherever you are in your ttc journey  

OK, back to large pile of washing and ironing (amazing how much you get through in a week's holiday!), more later...
Laura
x


----------



## Chowy

Lauris

Glad you had a great time and relaxed a bit. Its nice to have a break and do something a bit different to constantly thinking about fertility issues.  

See you on 13th, if all goes well I should be testing around that time, crikey thats scary.  I think there are about 4 of us in the same situation for the same weekend, but knowing my luck I may not even get that far.    

     to everyone.

Chowy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Chowy -   - you will get there.....

Gosh, going to be a stressful weekend with us all testing isn't it?   for good news for us all....

My holiday was just perfect (despite the patchy weather and me having a bad cold all week) and I'm really struggling to be back with nothing exciting to look forward to. Have decided if the FET doesn't work, I shall book a last minute holiday somewhere - haven't really got the money but 1 week's holiday between Xmas and now just isn't enough  

Laura
x


----------



## Chowy

Lauris

I am having week off in Sept for treatment, then I have 2 weeks off in October, if im pregnant i'll just stay here as wont want to fly.  However, if im not Mum and I will be flying off somewhere exotic.  My annual leave ends in October, and I saved it all up expecting to already have had 2 seperate weeks off for treatment, but were abandoned so now have 3 weeks to take (which is quite nice really as work is   at the mo)

Anyway, saying you havent anything to look forward to, what about seeing us lot on 13th Sept.  

Take care

Chowy    

I have put a ticker on my profile, it appears when i go into my profile but it doesnt show on here when I post.  Do we have to wait for them to be agreed or am I doing something wrong AGAIN?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Chowy you need to copy it and post the code in the signature box under your '3rd time lucky' words, it should work them you also have a word count for it and they can be long so you may need to cut some of the letters in your free text down
Good Luck, if not PM them on the technical support and ask them for help
L x


----------



## dottiep

Laura - welcome back from la belle france.  Glad you had a lovely time but sorry you're suffering from post holiday blues.  I know exactly how you feel when you come home to an empty house.   

Chowy -      Let's think positively.

Hope everyone else is well..

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dottie - nothing like a big holiday with lots of happy families to underline just how single you are! Really noticed it on Saturday when everyone packed up and got in their cars to head home...and I got in my car all by myself. Still, was such a great week that mustn't let myself spoil it by dwelling on being single. I'm lucky to have such great friends....
When are you off to Barbados? Wish I was coming with you...one week's holiday just isn't enough - really not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow (mind you have scan at 9am so won't actually be doing any work until after lunch!)

Chowy - you're right - of course I have the 13th Sept to look forward to   (not quite the same as an exotic holiday though is it?!)

Quiet here today, hope everyone else is well...
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Laura - I completely understand...it's that getting in the car by yourself bit that always makes me a bit tearful and feel sorry for myself. A series of little treats to look forward to is a good idea!  Good luck with your scan tomorrow.  When is FET planned for?

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hmm, not too sure when FET will be. Tomorrow is day 11 - if no cysts and all on track, then I guess FET is w/c 25th Sept? Not sure how to work it out - hoping they will be able to confirm tomorrow

Already trying to work out if it's negative when I will be able to go to CZ for next fresh cycle - know that's not very positive thinking but need to book time off work before calendar gets booked up...think I will have to go on the pill for a month to time my cycle - can I start the pill straight after AF comes after failed FET do you think? It's all so complicated with the calendar juggling but if FET doesn't work I def want to fit in another fresh cycle before the end of the year...

Oh well, should know more tomorrow I guess,
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Did you mean w/c 25th August

Not sure about bcp - best check with clinic.

Let's think positively!!     

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, sorry - of course w/c 25th Aug not Sept!

Will have to ask Stepan re BCP - LWC won't help with that if I'm going to CZ for the tx....let's see what happens tomorrow

Know I should think positive but also need contingency plan, especially with needing to book the time off work sooner rather than later

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies!! 

Laura and Dottie - welcome back from your travels - work and pleasure ones!   I know what you mean about coming home to an empty house - recently I've been getting that feeling when I come home after being out for a few hours!!!     I've even been thinking about getting a lodger again...part of me would like the company (and a bit of extra dosh towards my outgoings) and part of me just wants my own space!  Not sure what to do yet!  

Laura - would be interested to know what the costs are on FET at LWC...I know it might sound pessimistic as I don't test until friday but can't help but think contingencies! Timing-wise I've had to try and work it out cos with my work it would be a disaster if I'd booked in to deliver client workshops. Am I right in thinking it would be round about ovulation time of the cycle after next? 

I know the feeling about booking more holidays .....I'm really tempted too....

...Dinky xx


----------



## dottiep

Dinky

After my last failed IVF cycle Stepan let me go back for my frosties the next month.  Not sure what LWC policy is.  Normally put them back between day 16-20.

Hope you are ok?

Dx


----------



## winky77

Hi Rose !! 

Like the spa idea!  Mini went to the Centre Parcs spa place in the Lakes earlier in the summer and I remember quite a few people were raving about it. 


I don't find out about the big contract for another 3 weeks ....is an age to wait and a bit unusual but the main person co-ordinating the decision-making was heading off on holiday for 2 weeks so that's why there's a delay. We were one of four consultancies asked to present - our proposal was shortlisted from over 30....so even if we don't get any further it has been quite an achievement.  Would really like to get it though as it is a meaty piece of work which will give some predictability of income for quite a while. 

Ended up doing a fair bit yesterday - which was nice after having no plans....went for walk with a friend and their dogs , and then mopped my basement and mowed the garden (yawn!), went to buy some new garden tools and Dobbies and then went round to a friends for dinner. Think I might have overdone the activity tho as this morning woke with a bad head (like a hangover headache......but of course it wasnt!) and I've not been able to shake it off all day so have just vegged out and watched the Olympics and reruns of the x factor all day! 


Glad you had some company with your dad this weekend....he sounds very handy like my dad.....who very kindly took a carload of garden waste to the tip for me last weekend - i hadnt had chance to take it before I went down to London for EC/ET and of course it then rained all week so all the bags were covered in slugs and stuff!   But poor dad took it in his new car and got it all mucky !  I was having a nap and hadn't realised as would have told him to take my car.....that was already filthy!!  Hey ho!  

Oo...Dottie - just seen your post....when you say the next month do you mean you were going out after the period immediately following your test result? ....so only 2-3 weeks later.....

..dinky xx


----------



## dottiep

Dinky - yes!  Got a negative result, stopped meds then AF came 3 days later so started on meds again & FET 16 days later! Best check with LWC if they'll let you do that.

Hugs
Dx


----------



## Felix42

Laura, hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow. What a way to come back from your hols!  

Chowy,wishing you lots of  too for your cycle. Fingers very firmly crossed that all goes well. 

Love & hugs to all. Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Rose,

Thanks - scan went well, FET will be early next week. Have posted separately ('rant' post) so as not to depress everyone here with my negative energy - am finding it all a bit hard going at the moment

But got to keep going somehow or other
Back later when I've cheered up a bit....

Laura
x


----------



## lulumead

sorry don't know about IVF effects but I'm not surprised you are so tired you are probably emotionally exhausted too and its your body just making you rest and recover.
Hope you feel a bit perkier soon....sleep well...
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Rose,

Don't recall being partic tired after the BFN myself, but then again both my cycles ended with my AF arriving and I always feel tired/achy etc with AF so hard to tell the difference...

Lulu's right though - could def be stress related - I always get tired when stressed...and this whole thing sure causes stress....

Hope you feel better soon,
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose it is physically and emotionally draining and your body has had bucket loads of drugs, I couldn't go back to work for a week and a half after my last negative, waking early, not sleeping well at night then the tears, would you consider some acupuncture maybe to try and put your body back in synch.  Take care and be good to yourself you body has had a battering with hormones!

L x


----------



## dottiep

Rose

I don't think I realised quite the impact it had had on me physically but I was sleeping for England!  I would say it took me 10 days or so but did get back in the gym which (paradoxically) gives me more energy.

Just do what your body wants & sleep, sleep, sleep...

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose,
Can recommend center parcs for a spa weekend!  It's lush.... have been to most of them apart from the one in Sherwood forrest.  My fav is the longleat one.
Sounds like a winning idea tho!
Take care
R x x


----------



## dottiep

Orchid - just to say good luck with your scan tomorrow...will be thinking of you.

Dottie
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Rose,
Center parcs also do aqua sana breaks which area bit cheaper than their weekend breaks, you can do an over night stay or just day or I think even 2 nights, it does include unlimted use of sap too and a couple of treatments and the all important part - food!!!
All sounds good to me and if am around would love to come along!!! 
Take care R xxx


----------



## Chowy

HI Cem

Sorry to hear about being the bottom of the waiting list again, that must be very hard.

With regards to the waiting for 2 AF's, I was told the same after my last one was abandoned, apparently the first AF is a withdrawl bleed and the second is a proper one.  As my first was late by approx 2 weeks they scanned me to see if I could start on that cycle, however, on my right ovary the follicles from my abandoned cycle were still there and they like to start with a clean sheet.  

Take care    

Good luck to Di and Katie who are testing tomorrow, thinking of you and sending you lots of  

Chowy xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Claire,

Have to say LWC didn't make me wait - I had the AF when my first IVF cycle failed, then at next AF I started again. Worked OK for me from physical perspective at least...I got 21 eggs, 14 fertilised and 3 frosties on 2nd cycle (actually better than 1st cycle) - emotionally it was pretty stressful though so you're probably best off taking a little break

LWC has plenty of sperm so that is never an issue either. Didn't have same donor second time, but was actually happier with 2nd donor anyway...very bad of your clinic not to make it clear to you that you only got one go with the donor. Can you talk to them about buying sperm from elsewhere? There are London clinics including LWC that have quite big supplies, perhaps your clinic could look into this for you at least?

Hope you get things sorted in time for your next cycle
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I did back to back cycles after a miscarriage but my head and body weren't in the right place do I really hope that the rest does you good. L x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi all,
Cem - Sorry about the donor issue. This isn't very helpful of the clinic and really they should have been more organised but the thing about this whole process is that you do end up having to work so hard for everything  and need to almost be a step ahead of the clinic, thinking about all of the possible scenarios. I have learned this but it has been a painful learning point!! I had two AFs between fresh and frozen ET mainly because FET was stimulated. I then had the same between frozen and next round of ICSI. I have been doing the FETs and fresh cycles about as quickly as it is possible to according to my clinics criteria (bar some unnecessarily extended downregging because of their timetable) and have had two ICSI fresh cycles, 1 frozen and am about to have my next FET next week. This has all taken 10 months. The toll on me I would say is frustration at not being pregnant (obviously) and a feeling that I have perhaps had more drugs than I would have chosen to in order to do things as swiftly as possible. I do think I have put on weight  in new areas because of the drugs and that they have negatively affected my mood. However, at my age I have felt that the chances only decrease if you wait and this has pushed me forward. 

Resting is a good idea but I guess I don't have the impression that this increases our chances of pg but is more about what the clinics feel is psychological rest....it would be good to know from clinic exactly why resting is advised - is it so that your body is likely to produces more follicles and if so is there evidence to support this? For me, there would be no rest psychologically speaking because I feel time is running out but I am older than you. I actually got more eggs second time round without a rest...so who knows? Hope you find this of some use! In the end you have to do what feels right for you.

I am due for FET next Friday, had scan yesterday and lining looks good. Bit scary cos they told me that they would defrost all 4 of my blasts, culture them overnight on Thursday and then put best three back and refreeze the other if it makes it on Fri! This game is just too nerve wracking! When I had blasts last time, they told me to test at the same time I would have done if they'd been put back on day three, so 11 days later. Less waiting I guess but will get firm date next Friday assuming that some of them make it. ^pray


Roo/Lauris, I think that we might be tsting about the same time if our clinics different approaches come together! With 5 day blasts (which we all have I think) I was told to test after 11 days, which I guess will be the Tuesday 9th but that sounds too soon and would be nearly a week before you Roo when you have your ET only 3 days after me. Anyway, think we will all probably know before the meet up on 13th....Lauris - have you been told same thing about defrosting all blasts?


Muddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire - enjoy Majorca - lovely to get some sun and take your mind off all this...Muddy - mine are 3 day embies rather than blasts. They go back in on Tues so assuming a 14 day wait, I will test on Mon 8th. Lets see what they say - LWC often say to wait 16 days but I will surely test before then anyway! laura x


----------



## Roo67

Claire - have a lovely relaxing break, it will be good to have some sun and try and forget about ttc for a little while.

Muddy - mine are to be 5 day blasts and i think last time they said to test 14 days - far too long tor me, got BFP on day 9post ET. 

Laura - All the best for Tuesday

roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire have a lovely break - sounds just what you need.
x


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Cem I hope that you get everything sorted with the hospital and the sperm situation.  However, before all of that enjoy you hols, relax in the sun and chill out.

There are going to be alot of testers all at once.  I have been today for a scan and things are looking more positive than last time.  We are looking at EC next Thursday so Muddy i'll probably be testing only a few days after you.  Perhaps I should test at the Stratford meet up on 13th, at least id have all the support I needed at my finger tips with you all there on hand.  

I am not sure if to be excited or scared.

Happy bank Hols to you all

Chowy


----------



## Roo67

Chowy - I was wondering about a group test  , will be great to support each other but will be awful if we get mixed results - which is a very distinc possibility.

I am both excited and absolutely petrified that i will have the same outcome as last time.


----------



## Chowy

Oh Roo

Sending you        

Think positive honey, it must have been awful what you went through but you are being positive and trying again.  I wont say that I know how you are feeling as im a strong believer that unlesss you have been through something yourself then you havent a clue, even if someone really close to you has been through it.  

Hoping that you will be ther on 13th and I can give you a big hug in person.  When you flying out, any dates yet?

Chowy xx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks hun,

I think there will be a lot of hugging going on on the 13th and I think is very good timing for a lot of us.

I fly out a week on Sunday, so not too long to go.


----------



## lulumead

good luck all of you that are about to begin again.
xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all

Lots of activity going on soon-ish...... I think a group test on 13th is a fab idea!  

Good luck to all.

Dx


----------



## Roo67

Can you imagine the looks we would get peeing on a stick together   , hope you are having a lovely time


----------



## winky77

ooo..looks like there'll be loads having tx and testing early Sept !  I am frustrated that I'll have to wait about 6weeks from now for frosties.  Mind you I seriously need to lose weight before nxt go so I probably need that time.  Have put on 10lb since started drugs......and probably another 3lbs tonight after the feast I've just eaten! Actually feel quite sick now!  I was just telling my dad about how bad my shopping basket looked in Sainsbury's ....wine, chocolate, icecream, chic lit books, and enormous sanitary towels and tampons!  And my dad was laughing and said (now remember this is the Northern man's bluntness....) .....'oh yes and you would have been looking all fat and bloated too'''....Ha Bloody Ha ....NOT!!   Another classic example of my dad putting his size 9s in....unintentional..yes.....one of his classic blunt comments......but it doesn't stop it hurting!  AARGHHH!!! and I only bought a half bottle of wine....my first drink since the 21st June!  Give me strength !
      

Good luck to everyone kicking off ttx in the next week or so!!!


----------



## Roo67

Dinky 6 weeks seems like an eternity just now, but I'm sure it will whizz by, I have managed to lose a bit of weight while waiting for this go (not sure where from though!!) and do feel a little better for it. 
Its amazing what we talk about in front of parents - I would never dream about talking bout periods in front of my dad before ttc typical man, sure he didn't mean it how it sounded. So sorry that you are hurting but it does get easier given time (and chocolate  )

r x


----------



## muddypaws

A group test? Great idea if we all got bfp but a crying fest if not. Think I might pass on that one! Guess we're all a bit scared this time; together the four of us have been through quite a bit of treatment and problems. It's got to be time for at least one of us surely? 

Have a lovely weekend everyone. 

Muddylane


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, hope you have a good, relaxing break  

Chowy, glad that things are looking more positive for you this time round   Good luck with EC next week  

Dinky, hope you're feeling a little better today  

Hope everyone else is okay too  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Chowy

Right im starting to get a little jittery re EC and ET  , just thought id ask some of you lovely ladies for some tips for both procedures.  Not sure what to expect or if there is anything I can do to make them more successfull, easier, less stressfull.  Any idea gratefully appreciated.  

Think im going to have accupuncture before and after ET.  

HELP

Chowy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Chowy, 

Congratulations on getting to EC this time! As Rose says, the anticipation is much worse than the reality. Thanks to the lovely sedative you won't feel a thing...

Can't really add to the hints and tips - Rose has covered it all pretty well. Good luck!

I've got FET on Tuesday - doesn't feel real this time because I haven't been stimming....feel a bit guilty because I haven't paid as much attention to diet and exercise as I did for my two fresh cycles (mind you it didn't make any difference so no point beating myself up I guess!). Did my first gestone injection last night - took me about 10 mins to pluck up the courage to stick the needle in and then when I did it was easy. So now I'm wondering if I did it wrong because it didn't hurt and no bruising at all today. Everyone else seems to find it v painful and sore, so I wonder if I'm sticking it in the wrong place. Or maybe it's because my bum is so well padded that it doesn't hurt?! Anyway, long may it continue. My tummy is covered in big bruises from the heparin which is a smaller needle - very strange...

Am very over emotional at the moment - is that the progynova perhaps? Just want to cry all the time at silly little things.... 

Hope everyone else is OK and enjoying bank holiday weekend. Will catch up with more personals soon - my sister and the kiddies just left so need to sit down and rest for a bit now!

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hi Chowy!  I'd echo what Rose and Laura say...the thought is much worse than the reality. I went for lunch with Felix afterwards and felt nothing physical except a bit whoozy - equivalent to about one G&T ! The best thing you can do is try to keep calm and not stress out. (easier said than done I know!) .  I'd also definately go for accupuncture before and after ET as that really helps too. Good luck with it all. xx

Laura.....good luck for your FET too. What are the different injections you are doing?  When I spoke to the nurse at LWC on friday about FET she said there would be tablets for me to take but no injections this time?!?   I have my telephone consultation with Dr Venkat so I'll chat it through some more.  Actually, has anyone who has been through a failed IVF any advice on questions I should be asking?  I thought about asking about getting blood clotting checked but not sure what else? 

Much appreciated...

..Dinky xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Di,

I'm taking Clexane injections (heparin) and Gestone injections (progesterone). The clexane (along with aspirin) can help implantation if you have any clotting issues. I didn't get tests done but Dr Nair said since neither has any adverse effects, I should take them anyway. The Gestone is a stronger version of the cyclogest pessaries. I pushed for this myself as I've bled so soon after all IUI and both IVF. From what I've read the Gestone won't make the embies stick if they are not going to, but it will at least get me to test day with no AF - and although that's not much consolation if it's still a BFN, I will feel that I've done everything I can.....
I'm also on the progynova tablets which is oestrogen I think - to thicken lining...

Questions I asked were basically around what would you do differently next time to improve my chances of success...first time she just said it was bad luck and to do everything the same. This time I insisted on the gestone and heparin/aspirin. They are still telling me that I'm young and no reason why it won't work, I've just been unlucky. Dr Nair refused to put me on donor egg list as she said no reason it won't work with my own eggs. Hmmm, I know they don't have any answers, but I am starting to feel like I'm being fobbed off a bit. Anyway, if this FET fails, I shall be going to Reprofit next - partly to try somewhere different, partly cost related....

Not sure if worth getting blood clotting checked, you could just have the clexane and aspirin anyway, but maybe ask what they think
Good luck with consultation on Tues - just saw that Rose has posted a link to a much better set of questions than my vague wafflings so ignore me!

Rose - thanks for the kind words.I have to keep taking all the pills, injections etc throughout 2WW and if the FET is successful, until week 12....hmm, going to be a long 3 months if it is successful....

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hey Chowy! thought i'd add my thoughts on the EC and ET too. I was very worried about EC, however, when the pethadine and relaxant drug is put into your arm, your body kind of just gives up, becomes less tense and you don't really care anymore. I remember one or two things during the EC ie there was music playing and I remember the nurses talking. Then next thing (which seems like only seconds) I was on a trolley in the recovery room and they were telling me how many eggs. After 15 mins, they got me into a chair, gave me biscuits and tea and then I got dressed and went home. You might be a little tired for the rest of the day and as Rose says, please get some nice food in before hand which is easy to prepare. 

ET is extremely easy - it's like having a smear test or an IUI - it takes 5-10 mins and then you go straight home. Its a little uncomfortable mainly due to the fact you have a full bladder!! I am a real namby pamby when it comes to medical things and I think if I can cope, then anyone can! You'll be fine  

Hi to Dinky and Rose - glad you girls are OK. 

Laura - so sorry to hear you are feeling a little tearful - it's perfectly understandable after everything you've had to go through. The hormones played absolute havoc with my emotions. 

Love to all
katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Katie - not helped by spending the last 2 days with my sister and the little ones. I love being with them, but once they've gone home the sadness always hits me....

More chocolate for me I think - stuff the diet!

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Laura - just wanted to say well done for getting that first injection out of the way xx


----------



## winky77

Thanks Rose and Laura!  That gives me some useful food for thought. xxxx


----------



## lulumead

Good luck for Tuesday, Laura.
  

xx


----------



## Chowy

HI Everyone

Thanks for all of your help  , my clinic use GA for EC and im not too good with it.  At my consultation I spoke re this and I was told that id only be under for 30 mins max and it shouldnt affect me.  However, every other GA and ive had a few (7 in total) I always pass out afterwards whilst I go to the loo!  They have tried everything, catheratising me for 24 hrs so I dont have to get out of bed to urinate, didnt work, it just prolonged my passing out on the loo session for 24 hrs.  

My accupuncturist is on hol for 2 weeks so he has reccommended someone else, will call them tomorrow.  Will have session hopefully before EC on Thursday (prob Wed night if they can fit me in) then before and after ET.

Im very lucky as I live with my parents still so dont need to worry re shopping, cooking etc.  However, mum did say yesterday when I was moaning about feeling sick and generally feeling yuk due to my drugs 'oh I hope we havent got this for 9 months' Im not sure the work sympathy is in her dictionary!    She is supportive but I think she thinks I should be doing cartwheels or something similar not feeling emotionally and physically YUK.

I have also made a very big decision, that is as much as I love being a woman, next time I am definatly coming back as a MAN.  

Sorry to moan.  

Laura best of luck for tomorrow,    thinking of you.

        to everyone I think we need them.

Chowy xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Chowy really hope that it goes well.  I am always terrified of being sick and so always ask for anti sckness drugs on induction, speak to the anaethetist and say that you have had these problems, it is probably your blood pressure that drops at some places they give you  a bag of fluid while you are askeep to rehydrate you.
L x


----------



## winky77

Laura - just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your FET 2moro!!  When do they actually tell you have they've done being defrosted?  Will be keeping everything crossed for you!  

Chowy - such a shame your clinic uses GA with that being a problem for you. JJs advice about anti- sickness stuff sounds the best option.  I hope everything goes really well for you and will be thinking of you on thursday.   

Who else is approaching treatment in the next week or so...I've lost track a bit! 

..Dinky xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dinky....not actually sure what happens with the defrosting. I've to be there at 9.30am tomorrow which means catching 7.30am train so I guess I'll just have to wait until I get there and if it's bad news on the defrost then so be it. I have 3 and all are being defrosted, so hopefully at least one will make it - fingers firmly crossed and trying not to think about it too much tonight as need good night's sleep - slept v badly last night thanks to very sore shoulder - pulled a muscle twisting into position to do the gestone jab - sometimes this whole thing just feels very ridiculous!

Chowy - hadn't realised you had to have GA - can they not give you just a sedative since you have a history of problems with GA? Hope it all goes OK

Hello everyone else!

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura really hope that the defrost goes well and you are soon home on the train with your embryos tucked up snuggling in. One of my friends on the London thread had only one frostie left, that survived the defrost she was just putting it back before having another cycle at ARGC and she is 14 weeks
L x


----------



## Roo67

Hope all goes well tomorrow Laura 

 that this is the one for you.

 

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you good luck for tomorrow Laura. Will be thinking of you & those little embies 

Chowy, that's rotten that you've to have a GA for your EC. At least you can forewarn them so they can particularly look out for you.  that you are worrying about it. 

love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

​
*Good luck tomorrow Laura xxxxxxx*​


----------



## kylecat

Have already texted you Laura - but lots and lots of luck for the FET this morning, I'm sure all will go very well.    

Chowy - sorry to hear about the GA, most of us seem to have had sedation for EC - is there any chance at all that they could give you a sedative - I really hope so, 

Love to all

Katiexxx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi everyone,

The girls have given you lots of good advice Chowy, just remember to drink lots of fluid. Guess you'll be doing your trigger injection tonight or tomorrow morning. Hope it all goes well and look forward to hearing that you get a good number of eggs. 

We have a busy week with four of us having ET/FET in the coming seven days. I am dreading it really....not sure I can face another bfn. I feel that I've had more treatments than many of us and not even a sniff of a bfp at any time. I get worried that it's just never going to happen, after all as the clinic said it might not just be age, I might have unexplained infertility too. Great  . It also makes me worry about my clinic...I'm sure it doesn't make any difference but they all seem to say such different things. I'm not feeling very encouraged by them at the moment.

Am missing the Olympics too! No lovely men to look at. Damn these hormone drugs!  

Lots of hugs to lauris for FET today 

Muddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Should probably post on FET board but seems all the good wishes were here, so will post here. 

Good news is that all 3 thawed, 2 were good, the other fragmented. So had 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 7 cell grade 2 put back. Lower grade than before but then again it didn't work with the grade 1's so trying not to get hung up on that. 

Bad news is that they messed up the appt time - told me to be there at 9.30 when actually was supposed to be 11.30....so had to wait a very long time. Filled and emptied bladder 3 times during the wait (no one could tell me when I would be seen). And when I had the actual transfer bladder was too full so was very painful - I was almost crying which is very rare for me. Didn't get home until 3pm and was exhausted and not feeling well. Have been in bed since and still feel sick/tired. Think it's probably just the stress of it all
Going back to bed for a while now...back later

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Laura - so sorry to hear that you had such a stressful day - it was very unprofessional of the clinic to mix up your appointment time  . 

Great news about your embryos - so pleased that you've got two good one's on board. I wish you all the luck in the world Laura - rest up and take things easy.  

     

Love katiexxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Laura, sorry that today was stressful for you    
Glad that you have 2 good embies on board. Hope they are snuggling in for the long haul! Wishing you loads of luck       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks girls - still feeling awful - sick and have temperature (not burning up but def on the hot side) Not sure whether to call clinic emergency number or just take a couple of paracetamol and see how I feel in the morning

Surely can't be related to ET as started feeling ill around 2.30 after an 11.45 transfer - seems a bit quick to take effect. Wonder if I coincidentally have a bug of some sort....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura I would ring the clinic just to be safe it is probably coincidental and too early for an infection from the procedure today.  Take care and wish you loads of luck
L x


----------



## Chowy

HI Everyone

Laura - I agree call the clinic just to be on the safe side at least it will put your mind at rest.  other than you feeling poorly I'm glad all went well today, fingers crossed for a little Laura or even 2.

Rose - Hope that you are behaving yourself  

Thanks for all of your comments re GA, I spoke to my consultant at my initial consultation and he said that it is a very light GA for only 15 ish minutes.  Went to he clinic today and talked it through with nurse.  I will see anesthetist prior to procedure anyway so will discuss it with him/her.  

I am going in at 06.30 on Thursday for EC, have booked acupuncture for Saturday and Tuesday.  Looking at ET on Saturday or Sunday.  At todays scan I had 9 good sized follies and some smaller ones, much better than last time.  When she said I was ready I didn't quite believe it after the last 2 attempts.  Did my ovulation injection tonight at 7.15, was told it didn't need to be in bottom and could do it in stomach like others.

Right better go, need a good night's sleep for my last day at work for one and a half weeks  

Take care and    

Chowy xx


----------



## Roo67

Glad all went well today Laura - even though it sounds like it was pretty stressful, did you give the clinic a call ? hope you feel ok in the morning.    for the next 2weeks and beyondd.

Hope ET goes smoothly for you Chowy, I'm sure if you explain all to the anaesthetist they will decide on the best plan of action, wheter it be sedation or very light GA. Sleep well.

I've got scan tomorrow so hope lining is playing ball and as thick as last time, even though i keep forgetting to take my estrofem on time, just remembered lunchtimes now when I got in from work  
far too much stress hope it settles down for my 2ww.

Muddy -    to you , I really hope that this is the time for you - it really is a lottery and we are all doing everything we can to get our dream and each set back moves us closer to our dream.



Roo x


----------



## lulumead

Glad you got two on board Laura, hope you feel better and it goes well on the 2WW.

Glad luck with EC Chowy, and hope lining is good Roo.

Hope yours goes to plan too Muddy!

big hugs  

xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Laura....I've been thinking of you all day     I am so glad you got two good embies.  Just out of interest - does the grade change from when they were actually frozen to when defrosted?  I am visualising them snuggling in right now.  But I am so sorry you are feeling ropey. It can't have helped with the clinic timing cock up and blowing your bladder up and down so much!   I hope you have taken the advice and phoned the emergency line just to check out. 

Chowy .....great news on follies...you're good to go !  Best of luck with it all! 

Muddy....keep   .  Know it's difficult but can only help. Know what you mean about missing the Olympics....I absolutely fell in love with Tim Brabants the gold medal canoeist ....and even found myself googling him! 

I had my tel consult with Dr Venkat this Am. As expected she couldn't offer any reason why I had a negative cycle.  She said my results were excellent and should definately be able to get pregnant ......despite my age....oh hum... 
I pushed for the blood clotting check and hopefully can get my GP to do that. We talked next steps and I wasn't expecting to get asked the question about whether I wanted to do another fresh or go with frozen......kind of think why wouldn't I go with the frozen?!?!  Doc was then talking about down-regging from Day21 of next cycle to then do FET.  I hadn't expected this at all.  Don't really understand the benefit of down-regging in FET situation....and to me the disadvantage is that it gives me 10 weeks to wait for next go rather than 6ish.  When quizzed the doc couldn't really tell me any benefits of down-regging and no difference in the outcomes....just pushed it as what LWC prefer to do......call me cynical but is this about higher drug costs again?! In the end she said the decision is mine.....and I have to say I am leaning towards doing the shorter protocol. I just can't see what the benefits are of the LP with FET?  I am also thinking ahead and if FET doesn't work (which of course it will!!) my plan is to go the Brno for another IVF and LP timing on that would mean early December....which is a good time for me as work dries up then.  I have to let the clinic know my decision and as usual I would love to see if anyone else has an opinion on this??!?

Just another thing I found out today which may be of interest to some others.....in considering next steps if FET doesn't work, one of my sticking points about going to Brno was that I didn't really want anonymous sperm so I enquired with the Denmark Sperm bank about importing to Brno.  Turns out they can do that.....and also that there would be no £1k pregnancy slot to pay in that case (not sure why it is different than importing to UK).  Means the sperm cost including shipping works out at £600 ish. I think there would be some sorting out to make sure the donor was registered with HFEA and therefore traceable in the future if a child wanted to do that but apart from that I can't really see any obstacles. 

ooooo.....long post!  Hope everyone is ok xxx

..Dinky xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I did my injections early, went to bed at 9.30 last night and slept for nearly 11 hours. Feel much better although still not 100%. Have cancelled my morning meetings in London but will prob go up later for afternoon meeting and focus groups depending on how I feel when showered/dressed etc. 
Haven't called the clinic but not feeling sick this morning and temp has gone, so don't think it's an infection - probably just exhaustion from all the to-ing and fro-ing and stress...

Dinky - I'm not sure if the grade changes, I can't remember if they were grade 1 or 2 when frozen. Trying not to worry about them being grade 2 rather than 1 - embryologist said they were good so guess I just have to go with that and keep positive. 
I discussed fresh vs frozen with Dr Nair at my last consult - pros of new fresh cycle are that you harvest more eggs whilst you are younger, and can then go back for the frozen if that fails. But not sure a matter of months makes a difference there anyway - be different if you could only afford 1 cycle a year for eg, then you might want to try for more eggs frozen at 40 than 41 if you see what I mean. Advantage of FET is you get a break from all the stimming drugs etc and it's def less stressful than a fresh cycle....
We didn't even discuss LP FET though - I was told start the progynova on day 2 of the cycle after the failed IVF (ie not the bleed which let me know it had failed, but the next one), and ET would be around day 14 (was actually day 19 but that's because I couldn't do last Thurs/Fri because of other committments)
If Dr Venkat has no good reason for LP FET then I'd go with SP and skip the down regging stage - seems so weird that different consultants at the same clinic give different advice.....

I'm also going to do Reprofit in Nov/Dec if this FET doesn't work. Very interested in Denmark sperm bank idea - what's their website/contact details? Anonymous sperm was a big sticking point for me with going abroad.....

Hope everyone is OK, especially Chowy - good luck for EC. 

Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Chowy, good luck for your EC tomorrow  

Dinky, glad that your follow up consult went well, although a little confusing  

Laura, glad that you are feeling a little better today  

Roo, hope that your scan has gone well today  

Good luck to anyone else having tx that i've missed!  

Hope everyone else is doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Chowy - just wanted to say that I hope all goes well with the EC tommorrow - if it's anything like mine, it's over very very quickly! Please let us know how it goes - keeping my fingers crossed for you    

Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Chowy all the best for tomorrow
Hi to everyone else!
R x x


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Thanks for your good wishes for tomorrow.

Roo, just a thought re taking drugs on time as I had problem in my first cycle.  I took to setting my alarm on my mobile and having it on repeat so it went off at 7.30 each night as a prompt reminder.  Worked for me.

Di, thats a good idea re Denmark Spermbank, as ive looked at them for sperm if my clinic runs out here.  I am e-mailing Reprofit at mo and that was one of my problems re annonymous sperm donors as I would like my child to have the choice.

Goin to watch Corrie now and have dinner before an early night, cant beleive I have got to be up at 5.00am and im not even going on holiday  

     to you all

Chowy xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Chowy - all the very best for tomorrow. The early start sounds very stressful - make sure you get lots of rest when you get home. Am in London watching groups now - not the best way to spend an evening but am working from home tomorrow so will catch up on my rest then! Laura x


----------



## winky77

CHowy.....will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending      to you and your eggs! xxxx


----------



## Roo67

All the very best of luck for tomorrow Chowy - hope it all goes smoothly 

Its usually the lunchtime tab that I forget when I am at work and can't have my phone on and with me, was fine last time, will just have to try a little harder esp if I'm going to be taking them for the next 3 months


----------



## lulumead

Good luck for tomorrow Chowy
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Chowy thinking of you L x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Chowy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## muddypaws

Good luck for today Chowy...you'll probably have had your eggs collected by now so hope you are recovering OK from the general.  

In terms of the whole SP and LP on FET as far as I am aware, I have had two LPs because of two factors. The first is that I didn't ovulate the month following fresh cycle and my clinic won't allow a natural cycle FET unless you have ovulated the month before (yes, I don't get it either but is apparently to make sure that your normal hormones don't interfere with the transfer...I guess so that you get natural release of LH following ovulation as they time replacement with ovulation surge). The other reason was that if your surge led to FET coinciding with a weekend that they weren't working then you'd have to wait till the following month. So LP was to ensure the right hormones are produced and that you definitely get the transfer as it's all timed to happen on a specific day. Make sense?

Dinky, really glad you got the info about the sperm from Denmark. I was having exactly the same thought and you've helpfully found the answer for me! Wonder if any UK clinics would agree to export to Reprofit...doubt it. I guess the whole payment for the pregnancy slot thing may not be needed as maybe in Denmark they don't have a limit on number of live births. I guess Mini will be able to confirm that. Whatever, it's brilliant news  . Looks like there could be three of us thinking of going to Reprofit if these cycles don't work (please please please work!!! ) at about the same time. I wonder if we could try to synchronise this if it is the case? Might be supportive to be able to go together. Haven't contacted Stepan about a cycle with my own eggs yet so don't know if they have a wait list.

Anyway, lots to think about...hopefully we won't need this. My embryos come out of the freezer today for culturing for tomorrow...am petrified they won't make it. Had terrible stomach emptying episode last night...was worried I had food poisoning but seem OK this morning apart from a bit of a growly stomach. Just when I was beggining to feel a teensy bit more positive! It's all these blooming drugs I reckon.

Hope all is well with everyone...glad you are feeling better Lauris. Hope you are looking forward to your trip to Brno Roo. Lots of love to everyone.   


Muddylane


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy - no wait list for own egg IVF at Reprofit (I already asked!) 

I'm thinking November if this FET doesn't work - I definitely want to get in one more fresh cycle before Xmas. Since my cycles can be a bit irregular (anywhere between 24 and 31 days), I would probably pick the date/week I want to have EC/ET, then go on the pill for a month to time AF right and book holiday from work
Have mailed the Danish sperm people to ask what their delivery times etc are
November not the best time of year for Czech Rep but can't be helped. Was thinking (I've already been to Prague) that I might take a couple of days in Vienna at some point - maybe between EC and ET if I felt up to it
Anyway, hopefully it won't be needed but pays to be prepared....
Good luck with your defrost, I'm sure it will be fine - will be thinking of you tomorrow

Chowy - hope you're OK and not too woozy after EC...rest up and good luck for fertilisation....

Roo - not long now, good luck for your trip (and hope your finger isn't causing too much hassle...)

Love to everyone else, 
Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Chowy, hope that everything has gone well this morning and you are now recovered from your GA.               for lots of fertilised eggs  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Hey Claire - glad you had a relaxing time in Majorca!  

Chowy....hope all is ok and you're not too sore   

Muddylane.....interesting what you say about LP/SP.  I have decided to go with SP as LWC couldn't give me any reason why LP would be better, but I think what I will do is check for ovulation on this cycle (hadn't been planning to, until you flagged this up) as that might show if things are not getting back to normal quick enough and I'd still have option of transferring to LP then. Re. Brno .....of course our FETs are going to work ......but on the very very remote chance they didn't it would be great to be there at same time!  On my reckoning it would be early December for me tho - prob a bit behind you and Laura.  I've also checked out www.xytex.com in US where Jenny imported from.  Is similar story that yes can import donor release wrigglies to UK or Czech Rep.  Have costs if you're interested - PM me. 

Laura....have already PM'd you on the above in relation to our Denmark conversations. 

lol to everyone else....

..Dinky xxx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

I have 7 eggs from yesterday and am waiting (not very patiently) for my phone call to say how many have fertilised. Had awful dream last night that they couldnt put any back as my endometriosis was too bad!!!!  Am now wondering if the telephone is working properly, or did I give them to right number?  Its now 9.40am and I thought id have known by now, do you think they are putting off calling me cause its bad news.  

That aside, yesterday was fine, feel bit sore, period like pains and very tired.  Didnt pass out after GA which was good.  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh why wont this phone ring?  

When I was brought back to my room my Mum was there and I was rambling to the nurses 'my dad didnt want me to do this, he wanted me to be married, but he's alright now and he's happy about me doing it, he's even saved the wheels from the old (the thing that you use to mow the lawn) oh lawnmower to make the baby a truck'  Then I started crying saying 'all I want is to have a baby'.  I think I may be a little embarrased when i go for my ET.  

When I was in reception at hospital yesterday before going to my room, there was a couple with a little girl who id seen in the waiting room on a previous appointment, she was also in for EC.  I asked if she had been through this before and she pointed at the little girl, then I got all emotional and began to cry.    Just as I was leaving after EC the nurse gave me a telephone number and said that it was from the lady in reception with the little girl and if I wanted to call her to talk about anything I was more than welcome.  Dont you meet nice people in the weirdest of circumstances.  I thought that was so kind of her. 

Laura I hope that you are listening to your own advice and resting.  

Roo I do hope that your visit to Reprofit goes well and you come back with snuggled in embies.  

Claire im glad you have come back safely from you holiday and hopefully more positive about the next step.

     to everyone.

This phone is still not ringing, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Chowy xx


----------



## Chowy

Hello Again

The phone rang and I nearly jumped out of my skin.

Right, I was told that they had done ICSI as they were unsure about the sperm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I will not be charged for this.  5 out of 7 were injectable the other 2 one was imature and one was abnormal.
Out of the 5, 4 fertilised.
ET is on Sunday at 8.00am.
Why do I not feel happy though?  

Chowy xx


----------



## kylecat

Chowy - 4 embryos is great! Out of 8 eggs - I only ended up with 4 embryos - 2 to put back in and 2 to freeze. Look at where it got me!!! You'll be fine and you are still very young, take care

Good luck    
Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Chowy - this is brilliant news, well done! 

All the best for ET tomorrow and welcome to the 2WW....we can go mad together!

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Chowy,

Fab news on your embies - I hope all goes smoothly on sunday and your embies continue to grow until then.

Sending you big    - after all if only takes one.

Roo x


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Chowy


----------



## muddypaws

Chowy, great news. It does all feel so emotional so don't worry about not feeling great....you will feel anxious, excited, scared, tearful, it's all just normal for this whole process. Also, ICSI is a better idea idea with fewer eggs it would seem as at least you know they have been given the best chance possible. Agree though that with donor sperm it is a bit of a worry that they are concerned about it! Just remember to drink lots of fluid and take care of yourself. We'll be on 2ww together with Lauris and possibly Jenny. Hope that this is our time. 



Muddylane xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

chowy I am delighted for you hun,  for them
L x


----------



## dottiep

Chowy - don't be sad!  That's a great hit rate.  Best of luck for ET.  Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Chowy, great news - remember it only takes one!   Good luck with ET tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

This all sounds very positive Chowy, best of luck for transfer!  I'm not surprised you feel a bit emotional, its a big deal - so you're bound to feel all sorts of different things.  I know I feel different everyday and I'm still only thinking about it!!

Look forward to seeing you on the 2WW with the others!  

Lxx


----------



## Chowy

Thanks everyone

Just hoping that they are dividing nicely for mummy in the comfort of their lab.  

I hope that everyone is ok, enjoy your weekend and all of the lovely sunshine  

Take care

Chowy


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Rose with the hypnotherapy  . It saved me once - hypnotherapy is the only thing that I 100% believe in for me - out of all the different therapies/techniques etc.


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Rose  

You're more than welcome. I used to see a woman who was a clinical psychologist and then also did hypnotherapy. So I got like the two in one  . As you say it wasn't/isn't always cheap but I was in the middle of a total and utter breakdown - close to be hospitalised, and she got me back to work in 3 months. I suppose with all these things - as much of it is down to finding the right clinician for you, that uses the right techniques. My hypno was an older, very wise woman. Very nuturing and kind. And really smart! She used to pick me straight back up - I used to come out feeling lighter with every session. They lasted about 2 hours and I went weekly. 
Just my opinion - but I think the key to hypnotherapy is relaxation. My experience of it, is that the hypnotherapist uses suggestion/guided imagery etc, so you are literally playing out scenes in your mind. It isn't about being hypnotised - thats a totally different thing. This is actually quite an active process in your mind. So if you get into a relaxed state, you can concentrate your mind better so it doesn't wander off. I can do it a bit myself now. I just relax and let my mind wander wherever it wants to go - and it goes to some amazing places sometimes. Very simple but very effective if done properly.

Please let me know how you get on Rose. I'd love to hear about it.

Good luck

Emma xxxxxxx


----------



## pippa38h

It all a bit quiet on here so I thought I`d post with my good news.  I had my ultrasound scan (NHS) and it was all normal with a 20mm follie at day 11 and lots in waiting.  The best news though is a FSH of 5.7 - I`m chuffed to bits. Other bloods next month (on holiday for day 21)

Fantastic news on the 2WW board  - well done Muddylane and Lauris, good luck for the others. I`ll miss not meeting you all in Stratford, but next time and will be able to mingle with a sea of varying sized bumps and babies!

Pippa


----------



## lulumead

Great news Pippa - its so nice when the tests come back with good news isn't it?

What's next for you?  Are you getting ready for a cycle?
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Pippa, 

that's great news - sounds like you are well on your way!

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Getting quite apprehensive now or is that the diazepam.... Clinic rang Friday, appt moved to 3pm Monday, still no idea as to when will\ actually start treatment.  Periods def started to settle down on DHEA, lets hope its a good sign!!!
Hope everyone's ok!!  Sorry for bitty posts been traveling down to Plymouth and a bit spaced out at the mo...
Take care
R x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck for Monday Mini - hope you can get started soon
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hmm, good questions Rose!

I wouldn't get your FSH tested again to be honest. I didn't get mine re-tested on 2nd cycle as they said no need - you know you respond well to the meds and it seems unlikely that would change in relatively short space of time. 
Of course if you're going to be worried about it, then you should do the test for peace of mind, but I was quite happy to avoid the extra expense and take the clinic's advice on that one.

I'm not too sure about the difference between aspirin and Clexane as I think they both do the same thing - ie thin the blood to prevent clotting. Dr Nair prescribed both for me so that's what I'm taking. As you know aspirin is so cheap it's irrelevant. From memory the clexane cost me approx £120 for 3 weeks supply. LWC don't provide it, you have to get a prescription - if you shop around you can prob get it cheaper but I just went to Boots on Bond St as didn't have time to faff around.
Maybe double check with clinic whether they would recommend it for you?

Great news that you can start again soon, wishing you loads of luck for the next cycle,
Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Rose - regarding difference between clexane and baby aspirin, I do know that clexane is used for blood clotting disorders as I'll have to take it twice daily throughout pregnancy due to having factor v leiden, if I had the choice I'd rather baby aspirin - no bruising or injections!!  
One questions, with appointment looming tomorrow, is it normal to have second thoughts?  Am putting myself through the mill at the moment, tears etc, wondering if I'm doing the right thing, will I make a good mum etc etc or even what my reaction will be if it turns out I can't use own eggs.... I expect this is or normal, but do wonder if its me coming down from 3 days on diazepam - all in all not good!  Even cried in bloody mamma mia! 
Ah well am sure will feel better when I actually know whats going on tonorrow.
apologies for the downer...
Speak soon 
Take care
R x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini,

 - completely normal to have concerns and second thoughts I can assure you! It's a tough journey we're all on and you're bound to feel overwhelmed from time to time. Just concentrate on one step at a time. First thing is the appt tomorrow and then take it from there....I find it really helps to break it down into bite size chunks as it were!

I haven't found the clexane too bad - a few bruises but not too awful...and the needle is pretty small (especially compared to the gestone!)

Hope you feel better tomorrow, I'm sure you will, all the best with the appt,
Laura
x

PS I cried at Mamma Mia too, and I've cried about 4 times today at various sad news stories etc....just now I even cried at a tourism NZ advert set to the tune of Forever Young - hormones all over the place obviously...


----------



## dottiep

Rose - I'm taking baby aspirin & fragmin (just a different type of the same thing as clexane) - best check with your clinc what they recommend for you.  As Laura says, I wouldn't bother with FSH again either.

Mini - I do think it's normal to have a wobble from time to time.  I've been really bad this weekend...keep waking up in the middle of the night in a hot sweat thinking  'what on earth am I doing'  Trying to sort my head out too...
Big hugs
Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie,

Sorry to hear you've been having a bit of a wobble too this weekend - I think it comes and goes...but you know in your heart of hearts that what you're doing is the right thing  

Hope you get your head sorted soon,
Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Rose, agree with other girls about FSH and if you do want it, get your GP to do it and don't pay £75!! Also, I would worry about taking two lots of blood thining drugs when you haven't been diagnosed with a clotting problem. I thought the whole point was that it thinned the blood to prevent excessive clotting or quicker clotting and if you don't have this problem, then surely that might thin the blood too much? Def best to get clinic's advice.

Mini, it is a roller coaster and can take over your life but the journey will hopefully be worth it in the end. Leaving it isn't really an option if you want a baby - worries about being a mother are pretty normal I think and probably means you are more likely to think about it more carefully than if you weren't worrying, if that makes sense! It is tough but the elation you get when those two lines appear (or in my case a cross) is indescribable. I really hope my bfp sticks and can't wait to be fat, sick, tired etc! Weird but it feels so right!

Cem, I think that the drugs do have a funny affect on your system, particularly the down regging ones. I had a longer cycle than normal last time round and am sure it was due to the drugs. I wouldn't worry too much about it.  


Muddylane


----------



## lulumead

Hi Rose, glad to hear its all getting going for the next cycle.

Mini - sorry to hear you are feeling overwhelmed, in a way I was pleased you posted that as I definitely have those moments of thinking what the hey am I doing!!! or thinking of doing!! (its nice to know I'm not alone   ) but I think everyone who is thinking about becoming a mum gets those feelings regardless of being single, we just have other stuff to think about too which makes it harder, and doing a process like IVF means you have to think about more.  Hope you feel better once you know what's next, and I am sure that you will make a great mum as you have had to really think about it.

Good luck everyone else about to start or waiting to start treatments.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you all for your kind words of wisdom - did break down on mum earlier, bless her, she was trying to say all the right things.  Luckily she's coming with me tomorrow so if I forget anything thats said she'll remember!!  Mmmm her memory's worse than mine!
Take care and thank you x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Clexane is a low molecular heaprin injection that thins the blood, as does bbay aspirin, and is often used in women with clotting or immune problems (like raised Natural Killer cell activity) in conjunction with steroids and/or IVIG infusions.  Have a look in Dr Beer's book - IS your body baby friendly' a good place to start. It is controversial to use clexane , steroids and  some places say baby aspirin (Prof Regan and Dr Raj Rai at he well known St Mary's Miscarriage clinic) claim that the use of aspirin may contribute to miscarriages if a specific clotting disorder is not diagnosed.

I think the Drs either believe in it or they don't and therefore test for it.  One of my consultants at the Hammersmith says the use of clexane before 4 weeks is ineffective.  If you google Dr *******'s miscarriage clinic website there are article on there that can shed some light on uses of such dugs.

I wouldn't take any drugs unless you consultant prescribed it.  For example in Spain they don't want me to take aspirin when having DE's back but can have clexane and steroids.

My GP also transcribed my private prescription for clexane  and steroids so I didn't have to pay much, I was on 40 mgs once a day for one cycle and then 20 mgs twice a day for the next cycle.

I asked him if he's do the same for the IVIG but he said no- so cost me £1300 a dose!

Mini relly hope tomorrow goes ok.

Rose I wouldn't get too hung up on FSH, it does fluctuate each month but if your clinic are happy without this month's then go ahead without it, they know more about how you have responded to drugs from your previous cycle than what an FSH would indicate to them, plus it must have been fine and not borderline or they would have asked for it.  Also I believe and there are studies going on that is you have FSH done on day 1 as opposed to day 3, 4, 5 it is lower!  Dave your £75 for nappies!!!

Take care
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you to everyone for your support - appointment went very well, although still not sure which protocol I will be on.  The consultant is going to decide after my next AF.  This is purely because of my clotting history.  Had a play with the injections and got given my norethisterone (anyone else had this?).  Looking at going for it November time - all being well.  At last I've some idea as to when its all going to happen - to top it all my bank have given me back my money that was fraudulently taken from my account and gave me £25.00 on top for phones calls I've had to make - I put it down to wearing orange!!! Mum was great, she just sat there amazed with all the injections I'll be taking, watching me practice!!  Think it really sunk in with her too, she was quite emotional.  Bless her.  All in all a good day, am feeling so much more positive about things and the self doubt is disappearing.
Thank you all for all your support and well wishes - you're all fan - bloody - tastic!
Take care
R x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Mini - so glad the appt went well and you'll be on your way soon

Rose - official test day is tomorrow so can't post officially until then but got a 'pregnant' on the digital this morning and have phoned the clinic (didn't want to do it from Helsinki during big team meeting!) - first scan is Oct 1st which seems AGES away...not sure how I shall make it through the next 3 weeks - going to cost a fortune in tests  

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Very pleased to hear that your appointment went well Mini - won't be long and you'll be starting all the injections and be well on your way. Good luck with everything!    

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mini really pleased that the appt went well and it is so lovely to hear that your mum is on the journey with you
Lx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Glad you had a good appt mini, won't be long now x


----------



## dottiep

Mini - glad all went well today!  Best of luck with your tx...  

Dx


----------



## winky77

Just catching up.....heck it's hard work when forced off line for a few days!!!  

cem.....it is so difficult isn't it with our bodies being all over the place.  I've planned my work all around my cycle going back to normal and it's usual 27 days ...dreading the drugs cocking that up!  I am mid cycle following the Period immediately after my BFN...last week I tested for ovulation for a few days but it seems I either missed it or it didn't happen... before IVF was as regular as clockwork    Don't know what to advise really...except to see what your clinic say?

mini....bless you chuck....I wish I'd known you were having a tough time!  You know you can call me anytime for a chat.  Having met you a fair few times now I would absolutely categorically say that I have no doubts you will make a fabulously fantastic mum!!!  You've got exactly the right attitude and you've got a great support system in place.....and you can always come and live in my basement flat and we'll share childcare!!  In fact if I ever get this renovation finished I shall set up an FF commune ! 

Dottie....sounds like you and I were having similar wobbly weekends...?!  Don't get me wrong I definately want the outcome of a family but I keep thinking why the heck am I putting my body, mind, family, friends and finance thru this madness?!?!?!  

I actually had quite an intense weekend.....I went down to the NorthWest and on saturday I met up with an old friend from uni who I've not seen for 20 years!!!  I think I posted a while ago that we'd found each other thru ******** and synchronistically it turns out she had a baby on her own last year !  Thru a little fling rather than our TTC route but the outcome being the same that there is no father on the scene.  She has not regretted a moment and it was really good to hear how she has managed...she lives in Europe so is away from her family and doesn't earn that much ....but she's just simplified her life down to what is needed (a lesson for me there I think?!?)  Then Saturday night I met up with another friend who brought up her son on her own and was asking whether he had ever showed any interest in finding out about his father (who is Malaysian)....interestingly he just doesn't care (he is 22 now).  On sunday I went to my mum and dad's and went for dinner at one of my oldest friends place.  Told her about TTC for the first time (just been waiting til I saw her face to face) ...she was great about it but I was also stressing not saying anything to anyone (she's in my home town and there's lots of connections there...including my ex hubbie and his family).  She also mentioned that she thought my ex had had another child...sure enough I looked it up in the local paper on-line and they had a second baby in May.  Now I split up from him 12 years ago so there's nothing recent about this.....but why the heck did I feel gutted?!?!?  I know part of it is the finding out on the grapevine....a couple of years ago we promised we'd keep each other informed of important milestones in each other's lifes.....but that obviously isn't happening....I didn't even know they were expecting.  It all seems so perfect I hate that I feel resentful....they got married then popped out a girl 9months later and then a boy 2 years after that.  Of course I don't really know how straightforward it has all been but I'm doing the 'poor me' thing! 

Heck sorry this has morphed into a real 'me post' !!!  As my mum said yesterday ' you need to pull yourself out of these blues'  .....isn't always that easy is it!?  Oh and the other thing was that I found out my mum's had a scare with some bleeding and was going for a hysterscopic exam yesterday....the good news is that nothing sinister has been found but I was quite upset that she'd not told me 'because didn't want to worry me with everything I have got going on' ....has anyone else had this...that friends/family are trying to protect them?

ok....I will shut up now.....have been posting for hours and done zilch work....aarrrrgh !!! 

...Dinky.....the


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hey Dinky - Thanks for offer of basement - might be taking you up on that one!!!!  Am ok now - just had a downer on the world... Saw my fab Doc in plymouth today - she's so excited!!!  Bless her, she wants me down here as soon as so can be under her care.  Am feeling much better now!!!  She does think that part of the downer might've been a come down from the Diazepam as she felt the strength was a bit high.  Probably right it does tie in!

Hey Dinky, nothing wrong with feeling a bit blue about ex-hubby having another child - only natural, I know when I hear of news of my ex it does make me down, but then think back to how rubbish our relationship was and thank my lucky stars I escaped!  He'll never be the faithful type IYKWIM...  Hope your cycle settles down soon - we'll have to meet up when I'm back in Scotland - hug therapy is needed!  Oh and lots of cake....... We missed out last time and I owe you a coffee!!!

Anyway - am out of hours duty this week - so back to checking the website!
Take care everyone R x  x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Gosh Di, what a weekend you've had. No wonder your head is spinning a bit, sending you a big  

If it's any consolation I quite often feel resentful of most people who've managed to pop out the perfect family...must be twice as bad when it's your ex. But remember there are lots of different ways to have a family, and you will have yours very soon I'm sure  

Very sorry to hear about your mum, but at least it's all OK. I don't think my family/friends are trying to hide anything from me - although perhaps I wouldn't know if they were?! Main thing is your mum's OK, and hopefully next time there's something going on she'll know to tell you. I know I actually welcome anything that stops me obsessing about myself and my tx. Sometimes it's a relief to be able to think about someone else! Perhaps you should tell her that....

Anyway, I do hope you feel better soon. As you say, it's not at all easy to pull yourself out of the blues. Look at me, I've had great news this week and I still feel blue....this is not an easy path we've chosen, just got to hang in there for the long term rewards - which will come....

Looks like we're all going to need a bit of a hugging session next weekend  
Laura
x

PS love the commune idea - count me in!


----------



## kylecat

Di - so sorry to hear you are feeling down - it's a tough time for you and you've just been through a course of very intense treatment so you're bound to be feeling a bit out of sorts. It must also be very painful to hear of your ex hubby and his news second hand - I have luckily never been in that situation but I really really feel for you.   So glad to hear that your mum is OK though - you must be relieved. 

take care of yourself Di - I quite fancy a trip up to scotland in the next few months if you'll have me!!  

Love 
katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - perhaps we should go together at half term? I quite fancy a trip to Scotland too and I need to use up my 22 days holiday...
Assuming Di will have us both of course  

is your half term w/c 27th October?

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

ooooooo......laura and katie....yeah....defo come up to Scotland !!! I have some of that week offered to a client in Fife but it's not confirmed yet and I'm sure we can work around the odd work commitment.  Have two spare rooms and very comfy sofa.....if anyone else is interested?  


Yikes...just seen the time ....have to be in Glasgow for dinner in one hour and no slap on yet.......Dinky..xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

then we should def think about it Katie....let's chat!

Di - have a fun night out, rather envious as I sit here alone in my hotel room with only BBC World (the most boring TV channel ever) for company!

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls! yes I think half term is that week Laura - I shall double check. I'd love to see you both, that would be great. You can get quite cheap flights from southampton airport with flybe up to scotland.

Have a nice night out Di, hurry up and get that slap on!

laura - enjoy helsinki! Hope that you find something decent to watch in the hotel room!

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have a good nite out Dinky....
ooooooo a scottish meet up - that sounds fun!! May be able to make that one!
Take care x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh that would be great Mini - Katie is checking half term dates but pretty sure it's w/c 27th October....so if you're around that would be lovely

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

I may be on my way down to Plymouth for start of IVF...... my timing is horrendous!!!!  Would be good to meet up tho and have a good girly natter... Last time me Dinky and Jenny ended up in a cafe for hours and hours!!  Can't remember coming up for air when nattering!
Take care and be safe x x


----------



## muddypaws

Hey girls,
I'm feeling left out! A Scotland meet up, how exciting. Can sympathise with the whole ex has babies thing. My first and probably only real love has two boys now, a six year old and a baby last Xmas and his partner is 3 years older than me! Not sure if the second was IVF related though as it took them a while to have the second and am sure they must have been trying for some time. Don't begrudge it just feel sad for me at times like that. Still, fingers crossed it's my time! I do also feel really upset by pregnant people that I don't know being all over the place (or at least did until last weekend). Why does it have to take so long..

Anyway Dinky, not too long to go now for you. What's the plan then if you haven't ovulated will you go for a stimulated cycle for FET?

Muddy x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have got a spare room and sofa if anyone wants to crash – only problem is might not be there as might be in Plymouth . . .. typical!

Hey Dinky – mothers do that, mine had a sore boob – breast cancer runs in the family – and went to hospital to have it checked, telling me afterwards!  I was livid, more because she was on her own to be honest!!  Wander if we’ll be like that….?  
Congrats on job Rose – I’ve just told work that I have woman’s problems and may have to pop into clinic for scans and have a procedure done…… which may require sick leave…. As soon as you say woman’s problems to a man they run!  I too have to travel up and down country with job giving presentations, that should die down now though as the Marines are off to Afghanistan. 

Hello to everyone else
Take care
R x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose, firstly huge congratulations on getting the new job - great news! 
I can totally sympathise re the scheduling dilemma - I went through this whole work-IVF clash both times with the fresh cycles and worked myself up into a right state about it. But looking back now I realise that putting myself first and not worrying about the work was absolutely the right thing. And not that I would ever advocate lying, but I can say that the migraine approach worked very well...even a new boss can't expect you to travel to meet him if you have migraine, dizziness, sickness and blurred vision, and will just re-arrange the meeting. 
So try not to worry and make sure you put yourself first

Presentation went well thanks - felt sick all morning thinking about it, so glad it's all over now. Think I would have been even more stressed if it weren't for the BFP - can't really think about anything else so work is just a minor distraction really!

Mini - if you can't make the Scotland meet at least it will be for an excellent reason! But let's see, hopefully we'll overlap.....

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Glad presentation went well - had to do one couple months back to 800 marines - nearly pooh'd my pants!!! Lot of eye candy though and ovaries were in overdrive with all the testosterone in the room!  LOL
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lots of testosterone where I work too, but sadly Finnish engineers (oops that might give it away a bit!) are not quite as attractive as I would imagine the marines to be!

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Congratulations Rose on your new job - thats excellent news especially if the salary is going up!!  

I see that you are not too far away from starting your second round of IVF - just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck!    

Mini - those 800 marines sound superb. I bet there were a few hunks amongst them - god I wish I'd been there! Are marines generally quite well built!!!!? I like well built men!

I wish I were coming on saturday but I think that its not wise with my sickness at the mo. I hope another meet is organised around Xmas or just after. 

Love Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

oooo yes very well built!!!  Well in their uniform anyway      
I'll send out invites next time I'm briefing them!!!
Take care
R x x 
Does play havoc on the ovaries though - mine were singing!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose Congratulations on your new job- shame about the potential clashes but you'll cross that beridge when you come to it
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, congratulations on your new job  

Laura, glad that your presentation went well  

....oooh Mini , i do like a man in uniform - you lucky thing!!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Great news on the job Rose! Stimming can be pretty flexible - if you're totally downregged it can start at any time I think but it seems to be more to do with clinic schedules than anything else. Best of luck for this cycle and do put yourself first; I think that as excuses for why you have to be away go, a near truth may work well....a hospital appointment that got changed at the last minute that you have to attend or maybe even the complete truth that the appointment has to be timed with things beyond your control and it happens to fall on that day etc etc. Most bosses won't ask for details but just saying a gynae issue would probably suffice. Good luck with it and don't stress too much. 

Gosh Marines....reminds me of a great Easter in Darwin, the American Marines came into port after two months at sea....what a weekend!


Muddylane


----------



## winky77

hello....

sorry not to have posted for a couple of days....have been passed out since yesterday afternoon after reading about Mini's 600 marines......swoon, swoon !!     Please tell me they are up in Scotland and not Plymouth.....altho I'd travel if necessary!!?!?!  In fact there's a whole sperm bank waiting right there for us......all this messing about importing and getting clinics selling to each other .....we should do our own recruitment drive girls !! Any Takers?!?!

Ta for posts about my mum...think she'll be fine ....they did do a biopsy so we have to wait for that but they did say everything looked fine visually with the camera....

Rose....was just thinking about your meeting vs scan dilemma......perhaps you could have the scan in NYC if it clashes?  Only really the same as me paying extra to have ones in Glasgow instead of travelling. 

Talking of dates....a client wants to book some training in early December and I'm trying to work out if FET doesn't work (which of course it will!!!) then when would be my key dates for IVF in Brno?  Do any of the Brno girls have any advice.......does Stephan normally do LP or SP.....or is that our choice? 

Muddy...re. your question on stimulated cycle....will have scan when next cycle starts and see what's what....I think I prob did ovulate but just missed it with the peestiks. I should have done them from a few days earlier....derrr!  

lol..Dinky xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dinky - was Scotland and not so far away from us.... on the other side     !!!!  Will give you a shout when next over there, although they are off to Afghanistan shortly.    
Take care x x


----------



## dottiep

Please can I come & play??  I could do with a bit of testosterone in my life!  

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hey .... lets all go and play!!!!!  Come on over!!    
Take care x


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, well I'm now on Day 3 of my cycle and Day 2 of stimming, so I thought I best post here.  Trying to keep positive after last time, though being sick all day with a migraine didn't help!

Who else is having IVF at the moment?  Rose, I think you were due to start soon?  Mini, it can't be long now for you either can it?

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Rose

Sorry you have this to deal with, you could really do with concentrating on you and nice things.

That is indeed very tactless of her.  The baby thing is tricky because I suppose on one level why shouldn't she let people know- but there are ways of doing it and it sounds like her whole manner of dealing with stuff is inappropriate, and doesn't take into account other people and who knows you're probably not the only one on that list that might find her manner difficult  - she does indeed sound like she might be one of those Smug Marrieds!  There is no way of knowing what other people are dealing with, and some people are just insensitive. I suppose in tackling this one, its whether you want her to know that you not every one is as lucky as her...from what you've said I'm not sure she'd get it. 

With regards to your friends, that is really hard and sad, so young to have lost two friends. I'm sure you're not the only one to feel uncomfortable with the way that she dealt with that.  If you feel like you want to say something to her then I think you should, how close a friend is she?  Would it matter if you offended her?  Maybe you should just tell her that you found it upsetting for her to send out the list with your friends still on it, in that way, that it felt insensitive and disrespectful towards them. Wish her well with baby 2, and leave it at that.  Sometimes people need to hear it how it is!!

Not sure my ramblings have helped...others on here are far more eloquent and able to think of the right thing to say. I'm basically a believer in your gut instinct and saying it how it is (obviously as tactfully as possible!), and then sometimes its not worth the effort tackling it as the person on the other side will never get it and you're the one that ends up feeling worse!

You're right to feel cross and upset.

Great news that downregging starts this weekend.    

xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Rose - not sure what to suggest tbh, but does seem rather tactless of her, can you not ask other friends what they thought and maybe send a group reply ? Good that D/R is starting again soon   

Felix - Sorry that you're still getting migraines - hope stimming is going ok, it is only natural to feel nervous esp after what has happened previously    that all goes according to plan this time.

Mini - don't forget me with those invites !!?!?

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose, 

Sorry to hear your old school friend has been so tactless. On the one hand you could just ignore the whole message....after all, she hasn't got time to update the list anyway as she'll have a new baby, and you're far too busy with your own life to spend time responding to her  

On the other hand, if you feel quite strongly about it, and you think you would feel better if you let her know how you feel, then you could respond just saying that you found it quite upsetting to see your two close friends listed in what seemed a rather blunt and thoughtless manner, and suggesting that she simply remove their names/details from the spreadsheet in future.

I'd ignore the baby stuff - some people get very self important about being pregnant - as if they are the only person ever to have a child and wanting everyone to think they're really clever....best thing in that circumstance is just to let them get on with it.

Not sure if I've helped here or not. Reading between the lines it sounds like you are not that keen on staying in touch with this person anyway, and you have other ways to keep up with your school friends anyway, so this might just be one to 'file' in the email folder somewhere and ignore....and don't let her thoughtlessness get you down - you have lots of good things in your life to focus on right now (new job, next round of tx, fantastic group of supportive female friends   etc etc)

Take care,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Rose, so sorry to hear about the insensitivity of that ex school mate of yours. I don't blame you feeling hurt about how callous she clearly is. I'd be tempted to say something and ask her to imagine how she might feel if a close friend or relative of hers had died and she read something similar in a emailed list. As for the pregnancy thing, unless you want to share with her what you're going through it might be best to just let it lie and remind yourself to distance yourself further. 

As Suity says you've got lots of wonderful & clearly very distracting things to take your mind of her & her insensitivites. So pleased you'll be starting to downreg again soon. We should overlap a bit on the 2ww shouldn't we?

Well. I'm on day 3 of stimms & felt a bit off colour today - hoping that's a good sign & things are happening in there! In bed early now (for me) ready to listen to my IVF cd. I was hoping to have my tummy warming with a hot water bottle too, but couldn't find it. Drat. 

Incidentally you mentioned protein shakes Rose. What ones are you using & where did you get them. I seem to have gone off my food a bit so protein shakes sound ideal. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose she sounds very insensitive, even at work if we have to write a patients name we write RIP beside it.  I would either ignore her request, as it may lead to more unwanted emails and after all your all know how and where to contact each other.  Or write back and say congratulations on her pregnancy and that it could be perceived that she is being a little insensitive to the 2 friends who are deceased and just leave it at that.

Good luck with the cycle!!  Our babies would be July 09 babies!!

Felix so sorry that you are having migraines, but hope that you are responding to the drugs.

Lauris Hope that you are doing well

L x


----------



## dottiep

Felix

Hope you're feeling better hun  
Look forward to seeing you monday ...

Dx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Rose
Just to wish you all the best as you start on this treatment.      
Take care
Sending you lots of positive thoughts  
OneStep


----------



## Sima

And from me too     let me know how you get on.

I am due to start my treatment around 12-13 Oct (or whenever my AF decides to come in Oct).  I will be doing SP so does that mean we will be stimming together?  Sorry I am not sure about all of the timelines involved with all this.

Look after yourself

Sima xx


----------



## Felix42

Good luck from me too Rose! Hope this is the one.  Thank you for the tip on that chemist. I'll see if I can make it there on my way back from my scan tomorrow morning. Very nervous about what's going on in there this time round. 

Wishing you lots of luck too Sima. I'm so glad to see that you've sorted out your donor. That must be such a relied. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Thanks Felix

Yes - the sperm arrived yesterday so everything is in place to start next month. It was so funny to get the call - I was at work at the time.

I see you fly off in a few days time.  How are you feeling?  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.    Did you decide to go with the clinic's donor in the end or are you going to import?

I really should go to bed now.  I see we have both failed in our resolution to get more sleep.  

Take Care of yourself.  I hope the drugs don't get you down too much.

Love

Sima x


----------



## Felix42

Good to hear that the sperm has arrived safely. That must have been a weird phone call! It can get so surreal sometimes can't it?  I spent a legacy from my Great Aunt on my imported sperm.  I kind of think my Aunt would have approved once she got her head round it...  She was a step mum and I always wondered if she'd wanted her own children. 

I've just chased the sperm bank to see what time 'he' set off, as there's no sign at Reprofit yet. Fingers crossed for confirmation tomorrow. 

Yep the early night resolution is not going well this end either! & my scan is 830am... 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - really hope the scan goes well this morning

Sma - great news that the sperm arrived and you're all ready to go. Amazing how quickly things happen once you make you mind up isn't it!

Rose - good luck for the DR, hope the drugs don't mess you about too much

Lovely to have lots of activity here, hoping to see all of you on the bumps and babes board very soon  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Well the scan didn't go particularly well. One 5mm follicle on each ovary & a 2.3 too. Lining 3.5. 

I've spoken to Stepan who sounded unhopeful unsurprisingly but I've emailed him and said I really want to try still even if I need to stimm for longer or whatever and the chances of success are not good. I'm waiting for his reply now. Presumably he can't stop me having treatment?!

I also picked up the solgar protein powders (thanks Rose) and a warmable lion for my tummy! 

Love.& hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Felix - sorry  that  your scan didn't  go well   , hope Stepan gets back to you soon with some hope that you can carry on this cycle.

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - so sorry not more positive news for you. Hope you can go ahead - can you up the drugs for a few days to see if it helps? Thinking of you - Suitcase x


----------



## Damelottie

Just saw your news Felix hun - hope you still get to go xxxx


----------



## Sima

Felix 

I'm so sorry all did not go well today.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and I hope you can still continue with your treatment.  Here's a hug from me.  

Love  Sima x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, sorry that your scan didn't go well today    Keeping everything crossed that you can still go ahead      

Sima, good to hear that you are ready to start tx next month  

Rose, hope the DR goes well  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix hunny      .  Sorry to hear the scan didn't show what you were hoping for...  Has your cons said anything about trying DHEA?   I don't know if it works or not, hopefully will be able to tell you soon.  But I do know that without it I'd be lucky to get 1 egg with stimming.  
Touch wood (shelfs next to me), the DHEA has done its stuff.  
Take care and be strong - I so hope Stephan has some positive news after all it only takes one egg!!!
Take care
R x x x


----------



## kylecat

Hey felix - was sorry to read about your scan - maybe you just need to stimm a bit longer as you say. I think it's definitely worth having egg collection because you only need the one egg and it's looks like with three follicles you will have more than that. Hope stepan agrees with your views, lots of luck.    

Rose - hope you are well - wasn't sure if you'd started down regging yet. I get a bit confused as to where everyone is at! Anyway, lots of luck Rose.    

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## some1

Felix - sorry to hear that you didn't get better news at your scan.  Hope your lining and follies get growing over the next few days    Make sure you get plenty of fluids and protein on board as these are both supposed to help.  I also went for the glass of pineapple juice and 6 brazil nuts everyday - don't know if it really helps or not but can't do any harm.

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix so sorry to hear that your scan wasn't as good as you hope, but I realy hope that you get to go and try, after all there are many FF babies from 1 embryo- my friend only had 2 eggs, 1 fertilized and she is 30 weeks now!
L x


----------



## dottiep

Felix - so sorry to read your news re scan. Have you heard back from Stepan yet?  Are you planning to have another scan before you go to check on progress? Hope for better news.

Dxx


----------



## Annaleah

Hi all, feel a bit out of the loop as I haven't switched on my computer for weeks.  Head in sand!!! Been away for a while down ****** and stimming for first IVF after the last IUI was abandoned due to high response.  Was hoping to make it safely to EC and transfer - but no such luck.  However, reading the posts over the past few days I wish I could spread my high response around!! Scan today showed rather ridiculous 75 follies with 38 big ones, the clinic seem to think it's ok to go to EC and freeze everything - but i'm getting pretty worried about OHSS.  Feeling pretty gutted about the prospect of another few months wait and FET when I was hoping for fresh embbies to come nest for a while next week.  Sorry for the rant....Leah x


----------



## dottiep

Annaleah - wow that's an amazing number!  Have you spoken to your clinic about your OHSS worries?  Do they have a strategy to help avoid it?  Surprising that they're happy to go ahead??

Dx


----------



## Annaleah

Hi Dottie, 
They seem keen to go ahead for EC on Monday.  They've given me Pregnyl (rather than ovitrelle) as this can be gvien at a lower dose to reduce the risk of OHSS.  They are due to call me tomorrow to let me know what time to take it once they've drawn up the theatre list for Monday. They seem keen to go for EC, I'm worried!! When I asked about it today the cons said when he previously worked in Notts on NHS contract they may have abandoned similar cycles but Bourn tend to proceed to EC.  This made me anxious that decisions were being made based on money (i think they get my money if EC takes place but not if abandoned before).  They also have protocol that if you're oestradiol level is above 12000, they puncture more than 30 follies and collect more than 20 eggs then they won't transfer embryos and you have to come back for FET as OHSS risk is too high.  Today I have a oestradiol level of 25700, 75 total follies, 38+ likely to be big enough to collect.  I can't see them giving me any embies to nest next week!!
I haven't been given any other advice as to risks and management (except to eat loads of protein) Frustrated!! Annaleahx


----------



## lulumead

big   felix

xxx


----------



## dottiep

Annaleah

I'm no expert but I think I'd go ahead with EC (you've got this far!) - even if you freeze them you should have a bumper crop and freezer full of frosties.  As Lou says, you need to drink, drink, drink.

Take care & good luck with your decision.
Tks for your pm

Dx


----------



## dottiep

Rose - PMA, PMA, PMA....that's what we need!  And you're so right - there's no reason why it shouldn't work for you this time. 
I know what you mean about limboland as I had a few months without tx this summer but it's good to get back on the wagon.
Best of luck with DR...when is EC/ET likely to be??

Dx


----------



## muddypaws

Felix, so sorry that the scan didn't reveal what you need. It sounds like continuing to stim is a good idea if you have enough. Has Stepan called? 

Annaleah, sounds like a bit of overstimulation! You must be in agony...I felt full with 30 follies. I got 27 eggs from those and afterwards was quite unwell even if not actual OHSS I think quite close to it. Sounds like freezing would be best...I know that feels difficult but I have just got a bfp from a frostie so it is possible. I wonder whether they are less likely to work if your body is all out of sorts anyway. Hopefully, you will get plenty to freeze. I got 11 embryos in the end, although took them to blastocyst stage and got 6 of those and now a bfp (probably just one but a possible second there, need to wait to 9 week to confirm singlton or twins). Good luck with it and drink, drink, drink. Would advise you to take several days off work after EC, if anything like me you may feel ropey and bloated. Take care.


Muddy x


----------



## Felix42

Hello, just a quickie from me to say thank you soooo much for all your supportive lovely messages. I had to be careful reading them yesterday in case the tears started. You are all such wonderful supports & whenthings aren't going as planned, I realise that even more. 

I've emailed Stepan to say I appreciate the very small chance but inm coming! I've not heard back yet but I guess he's only doing his job in trying to put me off. This is an emotional rather than strictly rational response afterall . Also I want to see Dottie, LadyL & co!!!  

Annaleah, hope I got yr name right. How difficult it must be the other way round with over response. I agree with the others - have EC, a good rest then frosties. Its only a small wait, though I'm sure it doesn't feel like that now 

Rose, wishing you lots of  & a symptom free Down Reg!

Love & hugs & huge thanks for the support, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

YAY FELIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you know when you'll be there? I'm out of Friday and back on Saturday so I hope I don't miss you


----------



## Annaleah

Hello, thanks all for the messages.  Woken up to brilliant sunshine and feeling a bit more positve.   You're right Felix, it is only a little wait and hopefully i'll have enough frosties for a couple FET cycles.  Discovered this morn that I get 50% off first FET if tx abandoned after EC so a little bonus I wasn't expecting.

  and   for all ... xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to say hi.

Rose fingers crossed with the down regging and hopefully you will be soon sitting here like me waiting very impatiently for your 7 wek scan.

Felix same to you best of luck when you fly out, as others have said it only takes one egg.

Annaleah I cant believe those numbers, you must feel 9 months pregnant already honey.  At least by having FET your body will have calmed down from all of those follies and also the drugs which obviously take their toll.  Hope all goes well on Monday.

Hugs and thoughts to everyone else.

Chowy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

felix so pleased to hear ur going ahead with it I would and I was told/advised to abandon on my first cycle and I got pregnant as I'd always had an extra egg than on w
Scans.
Lean good luck with all follies-do you have polycystic ovaries? My friend [email protected] the lister-got ohss but they took her embryos go blasts & she ended up with her son! She was hospitalized 3 times with it so drink some girls at Argc are told to drink 6 litres of fluids including the 1-2 litres of milk but they do have v low rates of ohss.


----------



## Roo67

Wow annaleah - that certainly is a bumber crop, as the others have said I would go for EC and you should get a freezer full (just hope they don't charge you extra for that  ) Don't forget to drink drink and drink again.
I have a friend who had OHSS on first IVF - I think did go for ET too and ended up with twins.  


Felix - Glad you have come to a decision and will be meeting up with some lovely FF's while there   you can't turn down pizza and icecream with the girls now can you !!

Rose -   for dr and your up and coming cycle

Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix, safe journey out to Czech... all the best for you.       
JJ - must be great to be finally down regging - can't wait until I start... already have the muffin top so will def be a big sponge cake here!!
Anna - my my what a crop!!!  you take care, hope you're feeling ok x 
Well done you Rose injecting whilst laughing !!  Am impressed!
Take care everyone, so much happening on all the boards at the mo..


      
R x x


----------



## Sima

Good Afternoon Ladies

How are you doing today?

Felix - good luck with the trip tomorrow.

Rose - well done on getting through the first injection.  I must admit I am a bit scared about the first injection but I guess that's the worst and it gets easier after that.

Hi Anna - I don't think we have met before.  Good luck tomorrow.

Mini - how are you getting on with the DHEA?  Has it managed to get your FSH levels down?  I had my FSH level tested in June and it was 14.2 - I haven't had it tested since.  The clinic has said I can still go ahead with the treatment but they are unsure how I will respond.  Do you get your FSH tested regularly?

Sima


----------



## Annaleah

Hi all and thanks for the advice

Felix - safe flight out tomorrow   for your follies

Feeling a little on the large side today (did have some questioning looks at my bump - suspiciously oversized muffin top- from work colleagues at the end of the week - i've lost the ability to suck it in!!).  Took half dose of Pregnyl last night and due for EC tomorrow morn.  

JJ1 - i do have PCOS and all the stuff i as reading yesterday on OHSS lists PCOS as risk factor.  Given the nature of PCOS I'm half expecting larger than average numbers of empty follies.  
leahx


----------



## Felix42

Good luck tomorrow Annaleah. I bet you'll be very relieved to have EC done & dusted.  that all goes well & you get a good crop from that lot!

Rose, hope the stimming is going ok. I like the idea of all that orange food!

I'm having an early night tonight with my hot lion (less exciting than it might sound).

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Leah really hope that you EC goes smoothly tomorrow.

L x


----------



## dottiep

Annaleah - hope all goes well today and that you get lots to freeze & avoid OHSS.  will be thinking of you.

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi... not dates as yet, but that's because having to follow natural cycle... bugger.  Can't take the pill!! 
Ah well, lets hope its soon and I manage to produce at least 3 little eggs...  

How is everyone else??
All the best anna for you today...

hi to everyone
R x


----------



## Annaleah

Hi all and thanks for all the well wishes and support.  Only time for a quick post as I'm starting to feel a bit rough.  Had EC this morn.  They found 75-80 follies, though not all were big enough to puncture. 69 follies were aspirated and I had 35 eggs.  Those that were good enough were ICSI'd this PM (don't know how many) but should find out how many embies i get to put on ice tomorrow.  

Take care all, Annaleah x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Take care and hope you recover ok
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Annaleah - great news, sounds like you have lots of lovely eggs - hope you get good news on the fertilisation tomorrow

Get lots of rest, drink LOTS of water, and feel better soon,

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Wow - (again !) 35 eggs, lets hope they do there thing overnight and hope for a great fertilisation rate.

Look after yourself, get plenty of rest and fluids - hope you feel better soon.

R x


----------



## Damelottie

Blimey - LOTS of water drinking hun. Lets hope for some very good news tomorrow for you


----------



## dottiep

Goodness that's a fair old crop!!  Keeping fingers crossed that you have enough to fill your own little freezer compartment  

Dx


----------



## Roo67

Felix - when do you see Stepan?    for the news you want to hear.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Annaleah, that's good news   Hope you get a great fertilisation rate  

Rose and JJ, hope the DR is going well  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Annaleah, how are you hun? Good I hope and recovering from that bumper crop!
How's the fertilization going? 
My scan this morning went as well as I could hope I think. It was so lovely to have Dottie with me too. My follies have grown to 10mm and my lining was 'good' though I didn't ask what it was, silly me. I was just so pleased it was good! They told me to start the Orgalutron tonight & keep on with the Gonal F, plus something else I have to mix but not sure what it is. Definitely not Pregnyl but that's what it looks quite like. I take that tonight & tomorrow (so its 3 shots each time from now on) and then I head back in on Thursday morning to see how everything is doing. 

Hope you're doing ok Rose & JJ with the downregging. Sima, have you started yet? I've lost track a bit. 

Love & hugs to all (& a safe trip back Dottie!)

Felix xx


----------



## Annaleah

Felix, glad you had company for your scan and pleased to hear the follies are growing.   that they're bigger for Thurs.  

Dottie, hope your embies are looking for a good site to nest 

Suitcase - hope all goes well with your scan, is it tomorrow?

Thanks to all for well wishes.  Just had nail biting call to clinic, but all is well.  30 eggs were good enough to ICSI and 21 embies are now on ice -so i'm relived and can now concentrate on drinking lots!
Annaleahxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Annaleah - 20 embies on ice is fantastic....you'll be able to have a huge family!!
Yes, scan is tomorrow - keep everything crossed for me

Felix - SO glad some improvement in follies and lining - you were def right to fly out there. Really hoping for good news at your next scan. Enjoy Brno in the meantime

Suitcase
x


----------



## muddypaws

Felix, that's good news. That's a good rate of increase and hopefully they will have got to the necessary size by Thursday, extra meds should help. Sending lots of   your way.

Annaleah, great that you have 21 embies! What a relief.  

Muddy


----------



## Roo67

Felix - So glad your scan went better than the last one and your follies are growing. You made the right decision to fly over. Happy Injecting  

Annaleah - 21 embies, I bet you'll need a whole freezer to your self - hope youu feel ok.

Hi and    to all who are D/R and stimming - like felix I have lost touch a bit

Roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Me too - perhaps we need a list at the top of the thread so we can all keep track of who is where....

Wherever you are in your cycles, hope it's all going well

Roo - lost track of you too - when are you going back to Cz?

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - am so so happy!!! Glad that embies have grown and lining doing well - go girl x x       Hey sometime we have to take the bull by the horns and make these things happen and you've done just that - Good on you x x

Anna - 21!!!  Is there a freezer big enough?? LOL  That's brilliant news for you.  You must be delighted.
Take care and rest up - bring on the FET!!    
Take care
R x


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

Felix so glad that the scan left you with better news, I have been told that I start off slow but recruit more follies as I go through treatment so we are all different.  Hope it all goes well from here.

Anna, I cant believe the number of frosties you will have, glad it all went well and that you are recovering.

Chowy


----------



## dottiep

Annaleah - congratulations on a magnificent 21 frosties!  Make sure you look after yourself for the next few days.

Hugs

dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Any see The Sex Education program on ch4 this evening??  Quite interesting near the end.  The presenter had her AMH done and she was quite shocked to find out that at 37 her fertility was below normal.  What was reassuring was another woman stating that AMH is just a guide and can't give your a definitive answer, phew... and that you should look to when your mother went through the menopause and work 10 years back to guess-timate when your fertility will decline.  Sort of made me feel that bit more positive about things...


----------



## Sima

Hi All

Looks like things have moved on quite a bit on this board since the weekend.

Mini - I watched the Sex Education show.  It was interesting.  I guess you can have all the tests in the world but none of them are really conclusive and the best test is to give it a go and see how we all get on.  I was pleased that they did show a 37 year old lady who looks fine and healthy and her results were sub optimal.  I think fertility is something we all take for granted and there are so many ladies out there who think they can leave it  few more years....

Dottie - how did it go in Czech R?  Quick trip  

Felix - I am pleased you listened to your instincts.  It just goes to show everyone responds differently and the doctors don't always get it right.  At the end of the day you will be able to say you gave it your all.  Keep doing what you are doing it seems to be working.  Good luck on Thursday.    

Anna - good news on the HUGE number of frosties.  So does this mean you can focus on recovering now?  At  least it means all the hard work was worth it. 

Rose -  all the best with your tip.  When do you get back?  I hope the DR is going well.   

I have not started my treatment yet but it looks like I will towards the end of next week.  Wow that has really come round really quickly.  I will be doing SP so no stimming.

Suity - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and your scan tomorrow.  I am sure it will be fine.  

Bye for now

Sima


----------



## Chowy

Hi

Just to say my Mum went through the menopause at 39 so I was obviously concerned, plus history of severe stage 3 endometriosis, my FSH was 8.something and my AMH was 12.something which is classed as low.  I am now 6 weeks and 6 days pregnant, so stay positive.

Chowy


----------



## Annaleah

Hi all, 

Felix, hope all looks good tomorrow.   

Suitcase, was thinking of you today for your scan. Noticed you've got another scan next week  

Sima, good luck with starting tx

Still feeling like I've had a good battering, well I definately did this morning but the tenderness and bloating seems a little less this afternoon.  Fingers crossed I'm on the mend and don't get any worsening symptoms.  Measuring my stomach has been a bit strange but quite reassuring.

Hope everyone else's tx,  , and  's doing ok
Annaleah


----------



## lulumead

Hello all

I'm a bit confused as to where everyone is on this strand...but hope you are all doing well!!

xx


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, good to hear that you haven't got any side effects yet Rose. Maybe this cycle will be different and you can avoid them. Do hope so. 
Absolutely don't blame you enjoying a glass or two!

Sima & Mini, what's happening for you at the moment? Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Well, I had my scan this morning (Day 13). My follies - 3 of them, yippee!!! - are c 14mm and my lining's 11mm. So, I'm good to go for EC next Weds (8th) and then ET all being well on the Friday (10th) so I should now be staying on til Sat (11th). So I've got to start rebooking flight & hotel. A small price to pay I hope. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix, that's fantastic news, so pleased you are able to go ahead

As you say, rebooking flights and hotel is small price to pay

Suitcase
x


----------



## Annaleah

Felix, well done to you and your follies - that's excellent news.  
Annaleah x


----------



## Felix42

Thank you Suity & Annaleah. I'm feeling pretty relieved that I'm one step closer. I have to move hotels (to the Voronez which is closer to the clinic but out of town) on Tuesday but that just gives me something else to do. 

^hugs^ and  to both of you,
Felix xx


----------



## some1

Felix - so pleased for you!  Sending you loads of  

Some1

xx


----------



## Felix42

Thank you Some1. I'm feeling pretty positive about it all & its rather good having an enforced holiday!

Hope all is well with you. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Felix - wicked news!  Sooooo very pleased for you - well done for sticking to your guns.  Keep in touch

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Felix xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chowy

Felix thats great news, tell them to keep growing between now and next week.  
Good luck for EC, stay positive.

     Chowy


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Chowy, Some1, LadyL, Dottie & Patterdale. Would you believe I've now got a new thing to worry about! Don't laugh but my sperm has gone AWOL! Euro Sperm Bank say it was signed for 22nd but Reprofit say they haven't got it. I've emailed the bank again & asked them to double check & let Stepan know any tracking info but its really upsetting. I've been chasing since last week but I've only been told for definite just now that its not there. Good job my EC date has been delayed. It gives a bit of time to sort things out but not long!

An absolute nightmare!!!

Hopefully things will be cleared up tomorrow. No use in worrying or getting frustrated though I guess. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Sima, Rose & Mini? Sending you  and 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Oh dear Felix....AWOL sperm....not good!  Hopefully they will be able to track it.  
Dx


----------



## muddypaws

Felix what great news. You were so right to go ahead...hope you are relaxing and enjoying your enforced holiday. Really wishing you lots of luck.  

Muddy


----------



## Felix42

Hmm, maybe a wanted poster might just work! Thanks for the support, Lou, Dottie & Patterdale. I'll keep you updated on the search.  Good job EC's not tomorrow. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Felix - Hope the rest of the tx goes smoothly ... Am confident the missing magic ingredient will reappear.

Good luck
Shaz.


----------



## Roo67

to everyone going through treatment at the moment.

Felix - sos glad that everything is working out for you  - albeit a little late, I'm sure your wrigglies will arrive just in time  

Rose - don't blame you for the glasses of wine - you need to remember the tast as the next one won't be for quite some time  

roo x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Maya & Rose. Well, at least I know where the 'magic ingredient' (love that one, Maya) is now..but..... its still in Denmark. There was a bit of a mix up at the Sperm Bank but its being sent today & should arrive Monday/Tuesday. More nailbiting before Wednesday now!

Oh well, got to leave it in the hands of fate now I guess.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

I've got to head to the clinic again today as I spilt my menogon last night and need a replacement or I'll run out. I'm also going to ask for a 2nd Pregnyl prescription as otherwise I'll be a nervous wreck on Monday night in case I spill that!!!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Thank good ness for that Felix - how awful of them xxxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Felix- glad that you know where it is....I'm sure it'll be there in time.  
I know what you mean about being nervous when mixing that stuff....I was a wreck.  Roo did mine in Pizza Adria for me last time  

Dx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Rose

Heating went on on Oct 1st...nice & toasty now!
Glad to hear you're not suffering too many side effects of DR....when will EC be??

Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, great news about your follies    Glad that you have got things sorted out and managed to track down the 'magic ingredient'. Hope everything goes smoothly from now on   and I hope that you are enjoying your 'enforced' holiday too   

Rose, glad that you are finding the DR okay. Re the heating - I am a wimp when it comes to being cold so my heating has been on and off for the last couple of weeks! 

Claire, hope that they release the sperm for you in 2weeks time so you can get going again 

Hope everyone else is doing okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Hi there Everyone

The heating is needed over in Ireland too ... I feel a bit weird sipping a glass of wine (only had a couple of glasses all year).. and searching the ESB donor list...Absolutely not the way I thought this was going to go...Have been in touch with the Reprofit clinic and should  be heading out in a month's time after a short protocol..  Am wondering whether to get ESB to put a tracking device in with the shipment!!?!

Hope your stress levels arent too high Felix 

Take care
Shaz


----------



## Sima

Hi Ladies

I'm sorry I've been offline for a couple of days but I felt I was becoming slightly obsessive about ttc and I really needed to take a break from reading the boards and also every book I could get my hands on.  I feel a bit better now but it is funny how it can just take over your life.  The good thing about taking a few days out is there is always so much to catch up on.

Felix - I am pleased to hear your news.  Stay positive, only a few more days left to go and as you said rearranging flights is a small price to pay.  I was speaking to a lady the other day who had 2 IVF babies.  She told me on that on both cycles where she conceived she had been told by the docs to abandon the cycle because they didn't think it was working.  Well she stuck to her guns and got the right result.  Well done with sticking to yours.  I will keep on sending you positive energy    and wish you all the best next week.  Oh yes - I'm glad you found the magic ingredient.  That was stress which you didn't need.

Rose - you are a busy lady.  I am glad to hear you are getting on OK with the D/R.  I guess being busy gives you another focus.  Wishing you all the best with the new, exciting job.  I hope the dates do not interfere too much with your EC/ET dates.  Do you know when you are scheduled to have EC?  Would it be possible for you to book time off around this time.  I know it is difficult if you are changing jobs.  

Maya - good luck with your search on ESB. It's a funny way to be spending a Friday evening.  But at least you are warm and inside.  .  My heating has been on for a few days now.  I am such a wimp when it comes to the cold.

Claire - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

One more week until I start stimming.  Not long to go now.  I have a busy weekend so at least I will be focused on other things for a few days.  I am off to my friend's son's first birthday party tomorrow.  It will be great to catch up with some of my old mates.  I'm off out for a nice lunch with another friend on Sunday and then round to my parents house Sunday eve.  Yippee lots of food - I'll have to try to be good. 

Have a good one.

Love Sima xx

Annaleah - I hope you are recovering well after your bumper collection.


----------



## Felix42

Hello, hope everyome is doing ok?

Sima, completely know what you mean about how obsessive it can get. There's so much to learn & worry about if we let it!! 

Rose, sorry to hear you're so busy. Certainly keeps your mind off things though I'm sure. Good you're feeling relaxed about IVF. Thanks for the lovely story about the abandoned cycle lady conceiving. I need to up my positivity this end I think!

Well, my sperm had arrived at Leipzig at 1am this morning so about halfway here now. Phew!I'm sure yours will arrive smoothly Maya - don't worry - this is definitely a blip on ESB's behalf. 

Off to do a few stimms now & the brekkie. 

Will catch up with personals later. Thinking of you all, Rose,Maya,Sima, Mini& Annaleah. Hope I've not missed anyone but its very tricky to check back on my phone when posting on it. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Felix - Yippee the AWOL sperm has been traced!!
Hope you're enjoying chilling out.  Thinking of you.

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Patterdale - I was hoping to last until November too with the heating but last night I just HAD to put it on  . I'm in a cold old Victorian House and it wasn't wasn't pleasant so..................it had to be done


----------



## winky77

...just catching up on all the posts.....

Felix....what a drama with the awol wrigglies.....am so glad they were tracked down  

Rose, Maya, Sima, CEM...glad things are progressing for you guys! 

Well I put my heating on when I got back this evening....tis flippin chilly up here in Scotland.....but the weather is not as wild as I experienced this PM in Brighton.  My friend was walking me to the coach station and I swear the wind of the front was so strong it was pushing my wheely suitcase along on it's own!  Ended up getting soaked as there was no way a brollie would have survived ! Had to dry off my back under the handdryers when I got to Gatwick! 

Actually the house was so cold when I got back in I dug out the plug in heater but it was the once I caught my cat spraying a while ago (gross I know....the vet thinks she developed behavioural problems because of toothache?!?)  Well I'd give this heater a good clean but as soon as I plugged it in smoke started pouring out of it and the most obnoxious smell of burning stale pee!!!  I have now been burning joss stiks for the last 2 hours and I swear I can still smell it!  Needless to say I am taking the heater to the dump in the morning and coming back via B&Q to buy a new one!!  Anyone want to buy a cat?!?!??!

..Winky


----------



## dottiep

Sounds like you're having a fun time Winky!  Maybe take the cat to the tip too (only joking!)...or maybe the dentist??

Just in from a comedy club....a good distraction I thought on 2WW what with laughter being cathartic and all. Good night but never experienced a comedy club sober before  

Hope everyone else is well.

Dx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Dottie

Just wondering if you were on stage or in the audience?... 

Maya


----------



## dottiep

Funny you should ask....was practically on the stage!  Where's the worst place you could possibly sit at a comedy gig?  Yep - right at the front under their noses. Didn't actually get picked on (phew!) but was slightly nervous throughout.

Hope you're ok & gearing up for end of month?

Dx


----------



## Maya7

Hi D

Am trying to keep things as lighthearted as I can...managing stress is getting harder for me as tx continues...work is a nightmare and am not sure how IVF will work out for me if I am superstressed... Work is so tense now I think if I suggested we all go to a comedy night they would laugh at me!!!

Take care
Maya


----------



## Felix42

Oo, a comedy club in the front row and sober! Sounds very scary but still fun, Dottie. Good idea on the 2ww too!

Burning cat pee Winky! I can almost smell it now & I'm miles away. Hope your cat gets her behavioural problems sorted out. 

DHL doesn't seem to move anything on weekends - can you believe it? Not even the Saturday! Oh well wrigglies are now just 5 hours away (Leipzig still). 

I'm all on my own today but hoping to meet up with VEC and LucyMorgan and their DHs over the next few days. 

I'm probably going to head to the castle today as its nice and sunny though I suspect cold. 

I'm really looking forward to stopping my stimming. One of them hurt a bit this morning & I have now been doing it for 15 days. 

Anyway, hope my fellow cyclers are doing ok? How's the stimming/DR-ing going?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Maya. I guess the best you can do in those circumstances is try and avoid letting being stressed out, stress you out further. Although its good to try & relax during IVF, lots of people get pregnant during lots of stress, so try not to worry.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Maya - I think it's practically impossible to avoid all stress but as Felix says lots of stressed people get pregnant all the time - try not to worry. 

Felix - hope you're not going too mad all this time alone    hope you manage to meet up with some of the others soon.
I remember the injections getting more painful towards the end.  I think Laura commented on it too.  Not long now though..
Enjoy the sunshine at the castle - rain & grey in london so make the most of it.

Love & hugs
Dx


----------



## newgirlintown

Hi All - I've been away from the board for a while as been in hosp for minor procedure and only just got back home (staying with family) - I've put back my trip to Brno by a week.

Felix, how's it going? I was initially intending to be there now too but my cycle and other stuff got in the way... shame as it would've been good to meet up, I'm glad that you have arranged to meet others over the next few days, I am posting on the Oct / Czech thread so will hopefully cross dates with a few people too. Good that you've had a sunny day, been pants here  .... when I do go I intend to pack my fleece and extra thick woolly socks!   

 to eveyone,

Anne x


----------



## lulumead

Hope everyone on here is doing ok and feeling positive.

anne: When you off ?
felix: how you're doing ok out there and that the magic ingredient arrives tomorrow and you're good to go!
maya: its easy to say, but try not to stress! and felix is right people get pregnant all the time when they are stressed, its just another thing for us to worry about!!! I stressed myself out for a bit about the fact that I couldn't swallow vitamins, I've calmed myself down now - now I'm just generally stressed about the whole thing  
Rose: how DR still going well!
Sima: hope you're coping ok with the wait to begin.
Cem: when you onto the next stage?

Sorry if I missed anyone out - I've been reading posts but losing track so hopefully I've got it a bit clearer as to where everyone is!!
xx

I can't believe some of you have only just put the heating on, I'm a total wimp and have been popping it on regularly over the past few week.  Not v good for the environment...might have to start doing proper fires and just heating one room!


----------



## Betty-Boo

good luck felix...       Have everything crossed for you.  I do wonder how many of us are using the same donor at European sperm bank...          That'd be quite interesting, but also reassuring to be honest!!!

Have been away so once have done a catch up will do a long post - lots to read!!!
Still waiting on AF.... typical - it's been really good recently regular etc, and now that I've reached the crucial one - there's no sign!!
Take care
R x x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Mini. There do seem to be quite a few of us using eht ESB. I checked DHL and it looks like my other magic ingredient (I'm hopefully growing the 2nd magic ingredient  ) has arrived in Brno this morning, so I'm looking forward to hearing from the clinic today to hear that they've now got it!

Just about to do my last stimms (ever I hope!!). Then its pregnyl tonight & a day off tomorrow before Wednesday's Egg Collection!

Mini, hope your AF turns up really soon. That's so frustrating when it suddenly gets all shy!

Love & hugs to everyone else,
Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi girls haven't caught up with all chatting yet as I was in dublin now sitting in ARG. On my 40th birthday waiting for baseline scan as AF didn't arrive till Sat!my donor gave me. My donor gave me my injection last night.

Rose hope all us going well with DRing etc.
L x


----------



## Felix42

JJ, hope your birthday baseline scan went well? Keeping everything crossed for you.   Not quite what you'd planned for your birthday but its good you're getting started. You must be so excited. 

My sperm finally arrived at Reprofit this morning.  In the nick of time! I must admit I'm feeling pretty tired today. I'll be so relieved when I've taken the Pregnyl. I suspect it'll be an early night tonight. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Love & hugs. Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

hey girls!

Just wanted to say a big hello to Felix and to wish you lots and lots of luck for your egg collection on wednesday, I hope all goes well.   It will be lovely to have a day off from the injections as they start to get a bit irritating!

Mini - hoping that AF shows her face pretty soon and you can get on with your cycle! I'm sure it will be here in a couple of days.  

Rose - hope the DRing is going well and work is not too busy. 

Sima - hope you are able to get started soon - I know what the waiting around feels like as you just want to get on with things!

Hello to anyone else I've missed who is having IVF at the moment, 

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## dottiep

Felix - nearly there hun!  Hope pregnyl went ok and enjoy your injection free day tomorrow. xxx

JJ - how was your birthday scan??  When are you due to go out??

Dx


----------



## Sima

Hi Ladies

Things are really getting busy on this board once again.

Happy Birthday JJ1.   I hope everything went well with the scan.  It would be a great birthday present if it did.  I hope the rest of the day is going OK.

Felix - I am glad your swimmers turned up. Talk about leaving things to the last minute but at least they arrived.  Have a good nights sleep and I hope all goes well over the next couple of days.  When will you fly back?

Anne - I hope you have recovered well from your procedure.  I had a small op in August and it was a little frustrating that I couldn't started on my IVF back then at least it means I don't need to worry about it now.

I am not too sure if it is the change in weather or travelling every day on the tube but I have just caught the most massive cold.  I have been coughing and sneezing all day so I think I might have to take tomorrow off and try to shake it off.  I am not too sure how a cold affects stimming.  Does anyone know?  I am now hoping that my AF is late this time round because I really do not want to delay things by another month.

Sima x


----------



## dottiep

Sima - good idea.  Take the day off & rest up.  Loads of people in my office have had colds recently too.  I woke up on sunday with a horrid cough which I can't shift...hope it doesn't develop into anything else.

Hope all ok with you otherwise?

Dx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Everyone

Sima - If you can ,take the chance to benefit from a sick day, pamper yourself a bit and prepare some nice healthy food, it may stave off your cold and do you the world of good ... you'll be a happy smiling person back at work and everyone benefits ?....!

I would love to take a day to consider the ESB options and sort out my computer so that I can download the audio bits ... I think it would count as a mental health day - except I cant afford to take any time this week or I may have all the time in the world to browse for lots of options , like a new job etc...

I like the thought that there could be potential siblings being/or about to be conceived through ESB...

Best of luck, Felix.  Sooo glad everything back on track for you.

All the best to everyone else 

Maya


----------



## Annaleah

Felix - glad the wrigglies drama ended with a safe arrival and hope you had steady pregnyl hands this eve.  I was a nightmare when I was drawing mine up the other week - convinced I was going to powder the kitchen with it.  Hope all goes well with EC on Wed, i'll be thinking of you. 

JJ1 - happy b'day

Having trouble keeping up with where everyone is at but   to the those down regging, stimming, waiting on shy AF's, and those in between tx

Went to see Michael McIntyre yesterday and would highly recommend him (for de- stressing purposes only!) By yesterday I was only just recovered enough not to be in pain laughing which was just as well.  Went to see cons today who was pleased that (although I felt utterly pants and in pain for much of last week) I seem to have no sign of much OHSS.  Started feeling human yesterday and today I felt so good compared to last week that I almost had delusions of being omnipotent -needless to say i'm on the mend.  Just got to wait for this cycle to come to its conclusion, another to go by and I'll be let loose on the sniffing stuff again (bring on the hot flushes!).  Apologies for the ramblings, I'm in a rather silly mood this eve. 
Annaleah x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, glad that your magic ingredient has arrived at the clinic   Best of luck for ET tomorrow      

Mini, hope that the  has turned up!

Sima, hope you have had the day off work today to pamper yourself and are feeling better   

Annaleah, glad you are feeling human again  

Sorry if i've missed anyone, good luck to you all  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Thank you Lou Ann. Hope all is well with you. I'm starting to get quite nervous about Egg Collection tomorrow morning. It will be so nice to have it over with though & know whether there are any eggs or not.  that there are.  Not long before I know now I guess. 645am Uk time!  

Mini, hope AF turns up soon.  

Rose, how are you doing hun? Sounds like you are going through a lot at the moment.   

Sima, how are you feeling? Not long now. 

JJ, hope you're doing ok too? How was the scan? Good I hope. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Felix - just wanted to say, lots and lots of luck for tommorrow's egg collection. I'm sure you will be fine, they sound like they are very caring and friendly at Reprofit.  

I also worried that they wouldn't find any eggs as I didn't have that many follicles compared to others. But, you'll be surprised, they will certainly find more than you think! Please let us know how you get on, 

Love
Kylecatxxx


----------



## Sima

Good Evening Ladies

Felix - Best of luck tomorrow.  Sleep tight and don't forget to set your alarm you've got an early start.  

Annaleah - I  am glad you are feeling better.  So does that mean you will start sniffing in December.  Well I guess you could have your best Christmas present ever if it all works out.

Rose - well done on being so organised.  You are a real inspiration.  I am the complete opposite and it does make life more stressful.  I hope your AF arrives tomorrow and you should then all be set to go with you stimming.

Maya - how is the search going on.  There was an article in the Sunday Times on 5th Oct about two boys who found out that they share the same donor father from a Danish Sperm Bank.

I took today off and spent most of the day in my pyjamas watching tv.  It was nice and I think the right thing to do because I had a huge temperature first thing so was not fit for much.  I feel better now.  At least the nasty cough has gone away.  Maya - I know what you mean about the job front.  The whole thing is so precarious at the moment I really do not want to spend too much time away from work.  It's not that I am busy it is just the case we really need to show our face at the moment as there is a real chance I could lose my job given the general economic environment.  I am trying to not focus too much on that but the timing really sucks because I think it is really now or never if I am going to ttc.

That's all for now.

Sima xx


----------



## dottiep

Felix honey........ just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow..  I bet it seems a bit surreal now you've actually got to EC.  On the home straight now...

Love Dottie
x


----------



## lulumead

good luck felix...hope they find lots of yummy eggs!
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - thinking of you x x


----------



## Elpida

Good Luck Felix


----------



## Felix42

Hello, thanks for all the good luck messages. They were really appreciated & I certainly didn't feel alone going in to the clinic this morning. Things didn't go quite as planned though. I didn't get any eggs at all. Not one!

I'd been psyching myself up for that possibility but still it was a blow. Amazingly though Stepan said that there was the possibility of having donor eggs that day. It was due to an egg recipient cancelling at the very last minute, so that's what I'm doing. The chances aren't that good as I've not been on the right protocol for donor eggs but you never know after this roller coaster!

Hope everyone else is ok and that you are much recovered Sima. 

Thanks again for all your support. I really couldn't have done it without you. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## newgirlintown

Oh Felix     that's such a shame, I'm really feeling for you. The option of DE, even after your IVF protocol, could well work, as we hear of so many positives in unlikely circumstances. Wishing you lots of    , take care xxx

Anne x


----------



## muddypaws

Felix....omigod! What a day....so sorry you got no eggs but wow to the fact that you can have donor! What surprising news and what a decision to have to make so quickly. As for the protocol, everything has been preparing you for receiving embryos and so I would have thought that your chances are still good if the eggs are good and you get good embies. I feel quite excited for you! I really hope that it all goes well...I guess that you will be on a similar timeframe....were they eggs being collected today or do you have to wait a couple more days?


Muddy x


----------



## kylecat

Felix - just logged on and was sorry to read that they didn't manage to retrieve any eggs. However, I was delighted to read that you may have a second chance with the donor eggs - that's brilliant! So although things haven't turned out the way you expected, your trip to Brno has certainly not been a waste of time. The doctors at the Reprofit clinic sound amazing and so dedicated - I cannot imagine this happening in the UK!  

Lots of love and luck Felix, 

Kylecatxxx

PS - please keep us all updated with your exciting news


----------



## Sima

Hi Felix

I am so sorry to hear today did not go according to plan.    You seem to be very philisophical which leaves you open minded to other options.  

So over to donor eggs.  Do you have to make the decision today?  If yes, then when do you go back for the procedure? Tomorrow or Friday?  Anyway I am wishing you all the best for the next couple of days.  Stay positive.       Stepan has already given you some surprise news today so who knows, perhaps your luck is about to turn.

Love

Sima xx

PS I am doing much better thank you.  Back to work tomorrow


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, sorry that you didn't have any eggs and all hasn't gone exactly to plan today   . 
However, glad that Stepan has given you another option and that your trip hasn't been completely wasted   . As Muddy said, you have been preparing your body for receiving your own eggs, so there is no reason why this should not work for you. Wishing you all the luck in the world     

Sima, glad you are feeling better  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix, sorry to hear that Ec didn't go as you planned..... Hey I know what you mean about hoping for the best - think we're both at the same stage in life regarding eggs..... You take care  
On a plus side - I know it must hard for the lady who pulled out but brilliant news for you!!!  DE here we come!!!  Have everything crossed for you andhope all ges well with ET...
Take care
R x x x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh gosh Felix - what an awful shock about the no eggs. But aren't Reprofit just BRILLIANT immediately offering you that solution? I am just so so impressed with them.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix so sorry to hear about the egg situation, but great news that you have DE's to have back- very quickly for you to get your head around the DE concept!!  In fact the full iVF preparation may be better than DE's protocol, I have been asking to do this as it gets the endo thicker, but the synching of both of you is a logistical nightmare.  Mr Taranissi said that this would have been the best thing I could have done.  One of the girls on the London thread had a fresh cycle zero fertilisation and then her FET done instead.



Wishing you loads of luck
L x


----------



## Elpida

Felix - what a day! Take care of yourself


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, thanks for all your messages. I must admit I'm still stunned about the events of today (in a nice way!). I have been really, really lucky & I could have been sitting here absolutely devasted rather than very positive. I do hope it is fate Patterdale. 

Thanks again to everyone for your lovely support! 

I'm indulging in some Moravian wine tonight seeing as I can. My what a day!!!

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Felix

I wanted to echo what the others have said ... also, I wanted you to know that how you have taken this in your stride is a credit to you - it shows you to be a very positive and determined person when under stress... and aren't those great qualities in a mum?...  Wishing you all the very best...

Take care of yourself
Maya


----------



## dottiep

Hi Felix

Have texted you but glad that they gave you such a great option! Hugs
Dx


----------



## Felix42

Great news re AF Rose. All on target now. . That's incredible about your ex. Goodness though, having to fend off sperm donors! Now there's a thought. Hope things calm down at work. Sounds a nightmare! When do you officially take over the new job?

JJ, thanks again for that comment re protocol. I will keep it in mind to help up my PMA. 

Thanks again to all for your lovely comments. 

Wishing everyone lots of 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

Good luck Felix and Rose....sending positive vibes.
xx


----------



## Felix42

Morning everyone! Just rang the clinic and I've got a 100% fertilisation rate. 5 out of 5 of 'my' mature eggs. I'm feeling pretty ecstatic. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

great news felix.  when will they be popped back in?
x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Lulu. They get popped back at 9 on Saturday. Soooo excited! 

Hope all is well with you?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix, 

I haven't been posting much but I have been thinking of you lots and I'm so pleased that things have worked out for you in this way.

I know you'd have preferred your own eggs, but you gave it your very best and there was nothing more you could have done. It's just amazing that Reprofit have been able to come up with donor eggs for you at the last minute - must be fate  

All the very best for transfer on Saturday and safe flight home, I'm so pleased things are finally working out for you,
Suitcase
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi Felix - am off work today due to feeling a bit crap and just saw your post! I am delighted that 5 of the eggs have fertilised - that's amazing - congratulations!

Hope that all goes well with the ET on Saturday. I also had my ET on a Saturday morning and it's good as you can rest for the remainder of the weekend, 

Lots of Love and Luck    

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks so much Suity & Kylecat. I think these eggs coming to me must be fate. I feel so blessed & hopeful. 

Love & hugs to both of you. Thinking of you today Suity. 

Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Fab news Felix - definately fate, how many will you get put back 

Rose - great news on AF, all the very best for this cycle


Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

5 of course  .... No, I think 2 will do nicely. 

Hope all is good with you?!
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Only 2 - 1 pink, 1 blue ??  

Alls fine here, 2 days off work so lots of R&R.

What time does your friend arrive?

R xx


----------



## lulumead

great news Felix...hope the next couple of days fly by. Look forward to seeing you on the 2WW board soon!!!

All good here, I'm off to Leicester tomorrow for my first consultation...hoping that I will be able to get going straight away with first squirt at end of october  

hope everyone else doing ok.
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Brilliant news Felix xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## winky77

Wow Felix!  What a day you had yesterday!  I was at a conference in Edinburgh all day then a fashion show in the evening (ooo aaarr) so didn't get chance to catch up on the news!  This is definately fate I feel....and you know that you gave it your all with your own eggs so this is obviously now meant to be.....  you must be reeling taking it all in! How exciting to have 5 !!!!!  Loved the picture Lou painted of going back to get your triplets out of the freezer!  Good luck for ET on saturday and look forward to sharing at least part of the 2ww with you......feel it is time for us 40+ ttcers to show our faces a bit more on the bumps and babes thread.....!!!     

Talking of 40 plusers    I should be in Newcastle today meeting up with the lovely Roo but flipping ScotRail decided to go on strike so had to cancel....not happy !  Definately need to re-schedule.....Mini...when are you going down?

Rose....good news on AF arriving ....nearly there now!!!!  

Love to everyone else...

..Winky


----------



## Felix42

Thank you for all your lovely messages. Good idea Lou on the twins/triplets, tho when I suggested this to my Dad, he thought I should wait til the twins were old enough to look after the triplets 

I never want to leave Brno. My social life out here trumps that in London hands down 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## some1

Wow Felix - what a rollercoaster you have been on.  What fantastic news that you have been able to have DE - seems like the universe shifted somehow to make sure you could bring some embies home - I feel like something magical is happening for you !  sending you lots of  

Some1

xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Felix - it seems like you have been in Brno for an eternity!  Did you get to Vienna?
Am so pleased you have a 100% fertilisation rate - best of luck for sat. It's fantastic that Reprofit have done this for you - can't see LWC doing that, can you? 

Big hugs
Dxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix so pleased that you have had good news and that you get the twins!!!
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, great news on the fertilisation rate. Good luck for ET Sat morning  

Rose, glad that AF has turned up and you are able to start moving things along again now  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix that's brilliant news - am so so excited!!!!!  All the best for 9am Saturday!!!
Take care
R x x


----------



## newgirlintown

Felix - ditto what everyone else has said, enjoy today and good luck for tomorrow  

Anne x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well AF still not arrived - rang clinic yest - they got back to me today but missed the call as had work on the other line... Want me to ring back monday with a yes or no - but I get the feeling that IVF next month is possibly a non started!! Oh why does my bloody body give up on me when I's so bloody close??  Typcial - tis been regular up til now..
Ah well lets hope its good news onday but am not holdingmy breath.
All the best for tomorrow felix x x x  Think will be over there in Feb of my donor Eggs too...
R x x


----------



## kylecat

Mini - fingers crossed that AF comes soon   - its so frustrating waiting around for it.  

Good luck, 

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, good luck for ET this morning, hope all goes well   

Mini, hope that AF has shown her face and that you can go ahead with tx on this cycle  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Annaleah

Felix - just wanted to wish you well for this morning and safe trip back home
Annaleah xx


----------



## dottiep

Felix - the end is in sight!!  Best of luck honey for today. Have a safe flight home with your embies.
Hugs
Dottie
x


----------



## lulumead

good luck felix.  see you on the 2ww board soon!
xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Was wondering if anyone who has shipped sperm can answer a quick question for me?  I hope to go to reprofit early in November and want to arrange the importation of sperm from ESB.  Reading the blurb from ESB it seems that the tank can keep sperm stored for two weeks.  Does the sperm have to stay in the tank prior to treatment or can it be taken from the tank and stored in the clinic before use? Does Reprofit have facility to store this?  Sorry for basic question - have been 'spoiled' using LWC and not worrying about this shipping business... I think felix was very calm about the AWOL sperm - I dont know if I could be ...

Thanks for any pointers
Maya


----------



## Felix42

Maya, as you know I had a few hiccups in getting my ESB sperm to Reprofit but I can confirm that Reprofit can certainly store sperm once it's arrived.  They used just one of my four vials for this treatment and all seems to have gone well - 2 Grade 1s transferred.  On my end of treatment report, they confirmed that there were still 3 vials left and there were no costs indicated for storage.  

If I was you I'd ask Stepan if you could send it over in advance and they could store it til your treatment.  Afterall ESB charge to store and Reprofit (I'm pretty sure) do not.  Also, of course it's a great comfort to know that the sperm has arrived safely well in advance. 

One small word of warning, the charge for the sperm does actually appear as European Sperm Bank or something very similar on your bank statement!  Should give the bank manager a bit of a giggle.

Good luck with your treatment!  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Thanks Felix and Rose  

I needed to do something proactive while I wait for AF and start stabbing myself with Puregon so I went ahead and ordered ... I should drop Stepan a quick line to remind him about me but we did discuss going ahead this month...I was trying to juggle the dates and uncertainty of AF so that the timing would be right for shipment but decided it would be better to have things in place before I get there... I did remind ESB to use their initials as they have already splashed EUROPEAN SPERM BANK on my credit card bill.. they told me they use ESB (but from my online account I know that this isnt right - again the bank staff are getting a good giggle)..

Rose, I know what you mean about the positive thinking...you worry it wont work and worry it will...just like anyone who wants a child - whether in a couple or single...I've been doing the same except worrying more about what I will do when it works as I think this is slightly more positive!! ... i dont advise not to worry - its good to concern yourself with all the aspects of having a child...just try to think of an action you can take to respond to each of the worries...

One of my worries is around the real possibility of losing my job... one of two things will happen - either I lose it or i dont..either way, I am doing everything I can do to keep it so whatever happens, happens... 

Take care - sending loads of    
Maya


----------



## lulumead

Hi Rose

I think Maya's right, a lot of your worries are what any one about to get pregnant might have about how they will cope, maybe we just have to focus on it more as its such a conscious decision.  I said to a friend that my emotions were flitting between excitement and absolute terror that I was making the biggest mistake of my life, would never have sex again, never meet a man... to which she replied "yep, pretty much what everyone feels then!" (wasn't as flippant as it sounds!!)  It kind of made me realise some anxiety is just general worries.  Although I can totally appreciate that its hard with every cycle that doesn't work to keep going and be positive, and your body full of drugs can't help    Don't punish yourself, your worries are perfectly natural and I'm sure it will work soon. 

Maya: hope job situation sorts itself out, and you get going soon, sounds like its all moving along in the right direction (sorry, am not totally up on IVF cycles)

Mini: hope AF is on her way!

xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Ladies

How are you all doing?  It was  a lovely day today but sadly I did not take full advantage of it.  Never mind.  Let's hope it lasts.

Rose - I am sorry to hear you are suffering from headaches and mood swings.  I hope it gets better soon. Good luck tomorrow with your scan.

Maya - Well done on ordering your sperm.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and the job. You just don't need the added worry at the moment.

Felix - welcome back!  I am glad all went well.  Fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks.  

Well ladies I started stimming yesterday eve. I had my first scan Sat morning and all went well but they thought my lining looked a little thicker than it they would have liked it at this stage in the proceedings.  I am not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing but they then called me in the afternoon to say that all looked ok with the scan and the bloods so I could go ahead and give myself my first injection.  It was a weird experience and but not as hard as I thought it was going to be.  I found it more difficult mixing up all of the drugs.  I guess it will get better with time.

Rose you will be pleased to hear that the nurses have "organised me" and I have been booked in for my next 3 scans.  

I am not sure where I am on the feeling front.  I did have a small panic attack when AF came along because I thought here we go on the start of something which could change my life forever.  Panic died down quickly and I am now feeling quite practical.  I guess since this is my first cycle I  have no idea how my body will respond to the drugs or how I will feel at each stage.  I do so want this to work but I also know I am unlikely to get a positive result on this cycle.  I am trying to stay positive but realistic.  

Ok off to bed now.  

Bye

Sima xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima and Rose best of luck with the drugs, so pleased that you have started the cycles off.

L x


----------



## Felix42

Rose, sorry to hear about the side effects and panics. I do know what you mean. As the others say it would almost be worrying if we didn't panic a bit. This is a momentous thing and sometimes its much easier to see the cons (money, social, love life) than all the pros (having the most special new little person(s!?) in our lives for ever). Its good to hear Patterdale that a negative mood did not affect your successful cycle. That takes the pressure off being relentlessly upbeat just in case, though of course a bit of PMA when we can is good too. 

Maya, sorry to hear that you are having worries about your job. Good for you keeping in mind what you can and can't affect though.  that all will be well. 

Sima, great to hear you've got started and that the scan went well.  for a successful cycle. 

Mini, sorry to hear that your AF hasn't played ball so far. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Felix hun - sorry for the odd question  . Did you order washed or unwashed sperm from USB? It says something about the difference for IUI and IVF on the thread


----------



## Felix42

Hello there LadyL, I bought the one that they said was suitable for IVF which weirdly seemed to be the cheaper price. Hope that helps? I bought 4 vials and they only needed one which is good. Reprofit also quoted the quality on my end of treatment report which looked very good so another thumbs up for ESB. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Felix

I'm hoping the donor embryos will work but if I do get to having the fresh cycle next year I might use them to get over my 'siblings' issue - lol. 

Lots of love

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hey Lady L - its the ICI straws - the cheaper ones that can be used for IVF.  Hope that helps??

Felix how you doing  Take care x 

Rang clinic this morning - if period hasn't started by friday - gotta take medication to bring it on... bugger, that was the lot I was gonna take end of month ready for IVF.  They reckon should be able to go in November as will be on SP.  Here's hoping!

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Sima

Hi Lady L - I bought unwashed sperm for my IVF.  The clinic recommended that I do so but they also said I could use either washed or unwashed.  I think it is more important if you are having IUI because then you definitely need to go for washed because the body can have a bad reaction to the semen.  IVF it doesn't really matter because all the mixing is done in the lab.  As Felix said look out for the one which is suitable for IVF and yes it would be cheaper.  Mine was.

Mini - Fingers crossed that your AF arrives before Friday.  

Sima xx


----------



## Damelottie

Many thanks Sima - thats really helpful xxx


----------



## Maya7

Hi LL

I wasn't sure either about whether to order the ICI or IUI units so I asked Stepan at Reprofit and he said either was good and it was entirely up to me... I couldnt see any advantage in the IUI or washed units over the other so I went for ICI (unwashed)... Just hope they dont go AWOL..

Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

LadyL - just to say that I asked Stepan re the sibling thing and he said it was possible to reserve sibling sperm from Reprofit if you have a successful fresh cycle there - not sure if that applies to donor eggs as well as own egg (I was asking about own egg) but I don't see why not

Might save you some cash/logistics issues with Euro Sperm Bank if the only reason you are doing it is to have sibling sperm banked - maybe double check with Stepan?

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lady L
It was my embryologist who said get ICI sperm for IVF... does that help??
Take care - do wonder how many ofus are using the same donor from ESB??
R x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sima and Rose, glad that you have got started and hope that your injections are going ok    

Mini, sorry that the   still hasn't turned up   . Fingers crossed that she does before Friday!

Sorry, i've got a bit lost as to where everyone is.... hope everyone else is okay!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Rose, that's great you're on the stimming road. Not long to EC now. 

How are things with you Sima? I hope you are fully recovered from your sickness last week. 

Mini, good luck with kickstarting the AF! 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Suitcase

Thats really interesting info - thank you so much. Sounds ideal as I'm not interested at all in donor information - I'd just like, if at all possible, for any children I have to be siblings. I'll find out if its possible to do the same with donor egg and sperm xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Rose,

congrats on starting the stimms.  Homeward stretch!

Dx


----------



## Sima

Rose - I am so glad your work trip got cancelled.  It did seem as though you were trying to fit a lot in this week.  At least this way you can relax a bit and focus on yourself. How are the headaches and the other symptoms?  I hope they have gone away now that you have started on a new set of drugs.

My stimming is going well though I am not sure if I am feeling any symptoms.  I guess that is a good thing.  I have my next scan tomorrow morning.  At least I will know how everything is going after that.  I had another acupuncture session today.  I have a new acupuncturist but I am not sure if he is as good as the last one.  I will stick with him until after the cycle has finished and will then think about whether I should continue with the treatment in the future.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sima
All the best with the scan
Take care R x


----------



## Felix42

Hope all goes well with your scan Sima.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Sima = all the best for your scan

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Finally AF has arrived without the use of drugs thank god...
Now to find out when where etc.
Reality check.
Take care everyone 
R x


----------



## lulumead

Great news mini...now you can get going, exciting and scary all at once?
xx


----------



## Felix42

Mini, that's great news. Take it easy & I'm keeping everything crossed that this is a BFP cycle for you!

Sima & Rose, sending you lots of  too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, glad that AF has finally turned up and you can get started  

Sima, hope that your scan went well today  

Hope everyone else is okay too  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Glad the stimming is going well SIma and Rose

Mini - great news that your AF came and you can get going.

I had a lining scan day 11 but it was only 4 mm, ARGC said that I should start clexane and pred but spain say no!  The darn  pt co-ordinator was supposed to call me back from spain but of course she didn't!! when I rang this evening she'd gone home.  I don't know how the donor is doing, so doing know if or when we should go over to Spain they did say that  if I was not ready this month they I could fertilise and freeze the embryos and have them put back at a later date.

My donors partner was fantastic, he came up this morning (so up at 0430 on his day off) and then he took my blood in the clinic and dropped them off in the main lab.  They have got rid of the best/nice phlebotomist at HCA and I am not the best at having bloods done so he does them for me, and then we had the scan! I was in floods of tears and he waited around ARGC for the results to come back an hour later, rang Spain with them and went back to have his kitchen fitted.
L x


----------



## Roo67

Sima - Hope scan went ok

Rose - Hope stimming is going well

Mini - good that you can get going now.

JJ1 - why can't things ever be straightforward for you   hope you manage to speak to Spain tomorrow so you know what you are doing - really hope that you get there this month. Glad the boys are being as fantastic as ever  

R xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Rose - Sorry I can't help you with your question, I hope the other girls will be able to jump in and help you.  I hope everything will be fine.  Try and rest up tonight and call the clinic tomorrow morning if you are still worried.   

Mini - I am glad your AF finally turned up.    It's funny that we dread the AF for 99% of our lives but when it really matters it's no where to be seen.  I look forward to hearing how you get on over the next few weeks.

JJJ1 - hang in there.  I am sorry that things aren't going to plan but it must be hard trying to work out who to believe if you are getting conflicting advise.  It's good to hear that you have good support from your donor's partner.  It's things like that which really count.  I hope it works out for you tomorrow.

Today was kind of mixed for me.  The scan went well and my lining looks good at 7mm.  They found 5 small follies on my right side and nothing on the left.  They did not know if it was just because my left ovary was just obscured because they couldn't really see it.  Anyway they called me this afternoon and have told me I need to increase my meds.  I am currently on 450 Menopur (which is already pretty high) and they have upped my to 600 and they say they are going to switch me to another drug after my next scan on Friday.  I think they would like me to produce between 6 to 10 follies.  They have told me not to worry and they will just see how I am coming along on Friday.    Can anyone tell me if I am having a reasonable response.  I always knew I would never produce loads of follies because of my high FSH.  Oh well they did say this cycle is all about seeing how I respond to the drugs.

Oh yes - reactions to drugs - I have become really, really scatty.  It's really funny and today it became public as I started calling one of my colleagues of several years by the wrong name and I insisted he answered me.  Doh  

Bye

Sima xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima I have never produced many follies but was 37 when I started cycles 7 was the most with Menopur at 600 IU, then 5 immature ones on Gonal F 600IU, then I had 600IU of puregon and produced 4 and 5 eggs.

Rose I have never had bleeding/dark blood on high dose stims but I have read that some girls have, hope the clinic reassures you
L x


----------

